# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 <==



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Wishing good luck to all those expecting invite in Sep round today. :fingerscrossed:

Starting a new thread for those who are going to miss this one and would be hopeful for November round to get their invite.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

gauraveca said:


> Wishing good luck to all those expecting invite in Sep round today. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Starting a new thread for those who are going to miss this one and would be hopeful for November round to get their invite.


With 75 points for you mate, you will definitely get the invite today. I have gone for a review of ACS today, and might take 2 weeks to clear the mistake in the result letter, and will miss out on today's round (suspended the eoi after spotting a mistake with the company name)


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Amen bro.. keeping my fingers crossed. and no worries mate. its good that you noticed the mistake before getting an invite. you'll get it soon.



shahid15 said:


> With 75 points for you mate, you will definitely get the invite today. I have gone for a review of ACS today, and might take 2 weeks to clear the mistake in the result letter, and will miss out on today's round (suspended the eoi after spotting a mistake with the company name)


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Got my invitation. 

All the best to the people waiting for their invitations in the next round.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Telecom engineer 263311 
Non pro doe 21/09/2018 with 70 points
Can i expect invite in next round 
Thanks guys


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kaur preet said:


> Telecom engineer 263311
> Non pro doe 21/09/2018 with 70 points
> Can i expect invite in next round
> Thanks guys


It looks like non pro-ratas with 70 points were invited up to the beginning of September so if DHA keeps sending a good number of invites you should get yours next month. The queue needs to move less than 3 weeks for that and it moved over two months in this round.


----------



## kirumaha27 (Jul 26, 2018)

civil engineer 233211
Non pro doe 07/09/2018 with 70 points

Can i expect invite in next round 
TIA


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

kirumaha27 said:


> civil engineer 233211
> Non pro doe 07/09/2018 with 70 points
> 
> Can i expect invite in next round
> TIA


I would say yes because in your case there is only one week to clear before getting to your DOE.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can i expect invite next round?
I have given for skill review already to rectify an error which would take me to 75 points


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

70 points, 233512, DOE 25-05-2018. 

Can I expect anything next round?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

ICT Security 
Non pro doe 05/10/2018 with 70 points

Can I expect an invite in next round ?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ISCAH Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th October 2018
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Our estimate is around 2500 invites.

Pro Rata Occupations look to have been given about 1700 places and Non Pro Rata Occupations about 800 of the invites

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/11thOctober2018Estimates.png




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venomalive (Sep 23, 2018)

ICT Security Specialist: 262112

Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 5
EOI (190) NSW DOE: 4 September 2018 | 70+5 points
EOI (189) DOE : 4 September 2018 | 70 points

Can I get invite in the next round?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

venomalive said:


> ICT Security Specialist: 262112
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 5
> EOI (190) NSW DOE: 4 September 2018 | 70+5 points
> ...


You just missed by 2 days gap as non pros already invited till 2/09/18. Next round you will definitely get it!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## venomalive (Sep 23, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You just missed by 2 days gap as non pros already invited till 2/09/18. Next round you will definitely get it!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hoping and praying


----------



## kirumaha27 (Jul 26, 2018)

On the same boat. Missed by 5days. Nonpro 70. Doe-7/9/2018.


venomalive said:


> Hoping and praying


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Just missed by 3 days date of Eoi 5 September..70 points ICT security specialist..fingers crossed for next round..🤞🏻


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Iscah Australian Migration

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions
--------------------------------------------------

Here are Iscah's latest estimates of how long we think you will have to wait for a 189 invitation from TODAY - 11th October 2018. Depending on when you lodged your EOI, what the effect date is and the occupation.


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/October11thPredictiions2018.png




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

I sent an email to ISCAH to check how long it can take to get an invite. They replied " Not before July 2019". Is it true? can it take this long?


ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST - 262112 (Non pro)
DOE - 05/10/2018
POINTS - 70


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Experts,

261313 - 70 points, PTE -20 

I prefer 189 over 190, I have my EOI for 189 dated 10th April which is like less than 3 months from the previous invite round.

I have two separate EOIs for NSW / VIC, can I suspend those EOIs, for now, to wait for 189 and resume it sometime later if something happens?

Experts please advise.


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello Guys, I would just like to ask if the display on my EOI points breakdown is correct. I have no experience at all in Australia however under the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it says that I have less than 1 year with 0 point. Is this the same for everyone else with no experience at Australia? Thank you.


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes. that is correct. No issues there.



beetle00 said:


> Hello Guys, I would just like to ask if the display on my EOI points breakdown is correct. I have no experience at all in Australia however under the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it says that I have less than 1 year with 0 point. Is this the same for everyone else with no experience at Australia? Thank you.


----------



## Manco (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm from india and want to migrate to australia but my skills are not on long term skill shortage, so I'm considering learning some trade and get assessed by Tra. Can you suggest any trade occupation that would get me quick 189, 190, 489 invite ?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Manco said:


> Hi guys, I'm from india and want to migrate to australia but my skills are not on long term skill shortage, so I'm considering learning some trade and get assessed by Tra. Can you suggest any trade occupation that would get me quick 189, 190, 489 invite ?


Electrician, plumber, motor mechanic or chef are all in high demand but they require years of apprenticeship to obtain a trade certificate. You would have guaranteed work once you get your visa though and a NSW 190 invite is currently easy to get if you have one of those occupations. However, things might change in the time it takes you to get qualified.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Iscah Australian Migration
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions
> --------------------------------------------------
> ...


ISCAH's prediction is a little off, an applicant in Sydney, 70 pts, 261311, EOI 17th Jan 2018, got 189 Invitation on Oct 10th. I share a What's app group with him.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> ISCAH's prediction is a little off, an applicant in Sydney, 70 pts, 261311, EOI 17th Jan 2018, got 189 Invitation on Oct 10th. I share a What's app group with him.


But ISCAH estimation showing Jan-18 as invited.


----------



## dahool (Oct 4, 2018)

Mechanical Engineer 70 points, 233512, DOE 24-05-2018. 

May I expect an invite in next round?

__________________
Points breakedown 

Age: 30
PTE: 10
Work Exp Overseas: 15
Bachelor degree: 15

Update EOI: 24 May 2018 (70 points) 

Invite: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I think we should continue here for the next month.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I think we should continue here for the next month.


Hi Josy,

Good to see that your have received your invite and lodged the application . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Good luck everyone! :amen:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Josy,
> 
> Good to see that your have received your invite and lodged the application .
> 
> ...


Yes, it is done.


----------



## Sagar.clr (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

My DOE is 27jan2018 for 261312(developer programmer)with 70 points. Whts the possibility of getting invite in next round?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

High chance.


----------



## Sagar.clr (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks Jo for building up my confidence...🤪 . Also i might be getting 5 points for partner in couple of days.. should i create another EOI for 75 instead of updating the current one? I hope there is no implications of having multiple EOI i know thats bad practice as it will eat up one invite since I may get 2 invites! Any pointers guys?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Sagar.clr said:


> Thanks Jo for building up my confidence...🤪 . Also i might be getting 5 points for partner in couple of days.. should i create another EOI for 75 instead of updating the current one? I hope there is no implications of having multiple EOI i know thats bad practice as it will eat up one invite since I may get 2 invites! Any pointers guys?


Just update your existing EOI. Wasting someone else's invite would not be particularly nice.


----------



## Sagar.clr (Oct 11, 2018)

Right 👍


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sagar.clr said:


> Thanks Jo for building up my confidence...🤪 . Also i might be getting 5 points for partner in couple of days.. should i create another EOI for 75 instead of updating the current one? I hope there is no implications of having multiple EOI i know thats bad practice as it will eat up one invite since I may get 2 invites! Any pointers guys?


Update this EOI. Don't waste others chance.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Just update your existing EOI. Wasting someone else's invite would not be particularly nice.


Exactly .

Updating the EOI will not cause any harm untill you are loosing points . 

Your points are increasing and chances are getting higher for an invite . Why do you want to waste others chance . So relax and just update your EOI  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

My DOE is 1st Feb and I have 70 points. Anzco 261313 software engineer. Can I expect my invitation by Nov 11th?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> My DOE is 1st Feb and I have 70 points. Anzco 261313 software engineer. Can I expect my invitation by Nov 11th?


Yes, high chances. Last round, 70 pointers with 2613xx saw over 2 and half months movement, an applicant with EOI 17th Jan, 2018 got an invite as well, so it's highly likely that you'll get it. Personally, I'm praying for another 2-3 months movement.


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My DOE is 27jan2018 for 261312(developer programmer)with 70 points. Whts the possibility of getting invite in next round?


You will get it. Get ready for the next steps.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

I have submitted my EOI on 29/8/2018 with following details 

Age 30 points 
Education bachelor 15
Occupation software engineer 
Experience 10 years 15 points 
PTE 10 points 

Total 70 + 5ss

When I can receive invitation and I already applied EOI 189 in same date


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 29/8/2018 with following details
> 
> Age 30 points
> Education bachelor 15
> ...


Much better chance with 20 points for PTE.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jojo2011 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 29/8/2018 with following details
> 
> Age 30 points
> Education bachelor 15
> ...


Most probably by March of 2019 if everything goes well.


----------



## mosaabssr (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm expecting an invite in the next round..

Electrical Engineer - ANZSCO 233311
Points: 70
EOI: SEP 26th, 2018

My only concern is that we recently found out the my wife is pregnant with due date around end of April 2019, and we want to add the new born baby to our application BEFORE grant.

I've been thinking about it, and this is how I see it:

- ITA: 11/11/2018
- Lodge Application around end of December 2018 (before expiry of invitation)
- Wait for CO assignment and contact, which could take 1-2 months.
- CO will ask for PCC and Medicals..
- PCC from Saudi Arabia is a lengthy process which requires obtaining letter from Australia Embassy, then submit it to Police to get the certificate (Over all 4-6 weeks)
- At that time I will ask CO to hold the process as we will be unable to provide medical for my wife (Can't have X-ray while pregnant)..
- After birth: submit form+passport+birth certificate to add baby, get HAP ID, do the medicals for all of us.

Do you guys think this is a good plan ? Will we be able to get a hold/extension on the application for 3-4 months ? What evidence/supporting documents do we need to provide when we request the hold ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mosaabssr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm expecting an invite in the next round..
> 
> ...


You can delay it by informing the CO about pregnancy.


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

Age : 32(May - 1986)
Experience 11 years (ACS has given 8 years)
Education : B Tech
PTE : 65+ in each module
Marital status : Married(spouse - Non IT)
Present status: Living in Melbourne, Australia from May 2018. Holding 457 Visa, valid till Dec 2021.

ANZSCO code: 261313 [Software Engineer]

*189:*

EOI submission date : 30th Sep 2018
*Total Points : 70*

*190:*

Victoria : Total point 75 (Submitted EOI in skill select, but didn't get invitation yet)
NSW : Total Points 75 (Submitted EOI in skill select, but didn't get invitation yet)

Hi Friends,

Please see my above details and it would be much helpful if you could help me for the below doubts:

1. What are my possibilities for getting the invitations for 189?
2. What are my possibilities for getting the invitations for 190?
3. How much time I have to wait based on the current trend for 189 and 190 to get the invitation?
4. I had applied for live in Melbourne for 189 on 30th Sep 2018. But as per them they have removed 457 pathway and said those who belong to 261313 job category has to be wait in the EOI queue. In that case what are the possibilities for getting the invitations from Victoria under 190?
5. Is the NSW and VIC state sponsorships under 190 also sending the invitations on 11th of every month or are they sending invitations randomly? 
6. Is NSW sending the invitations now?
7. Is VIC sending the invitations now?

I am much worried because on May 2019 I will turn 33 years and loose 5 months form each category. Hence it would be much appreciated if you could help me answering above queries. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

tjrejeesh said:


> Age : 32(May - 1986)
> Experience 11 years (ACS has given 8 years)
> Education : B Tech
> PTE : 65+ in each module
> ...


The only thing which you have control over is your english exam, Why not try for 79+ in PTE, this will guarantee you an invite in current invitation trend.

I am guessing states would start inviting 70+5 sooner as 70 is the cut off now but again they prefer people with 20 points in English.


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> The only thing which you have control over is your english exam, Why not try for 79+ in PTE, this will guarantee you an invite in current invitation trend.
> 
> I am guessing states would start inviting 70+5 sooner as 70 is the cut off now but again they prefer people with 20 points in English.



Thanks Ajay.. But to be very honest it is very difficult for me to get 79+ in PTE.

However, I am working in Melbourne, will that help to priority on Victoria sponsorship? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mykar88 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello,

Please help me check if my EOI is updated correctly.

Outside Australia experience is 2 yrs 3 months (27 months). ACS has considered my work experience as relevant from 25th month only. In this case, while updating the employment details, should I create 2 entries, one for 2 years marking it as not relevant experience and another 3 months with the same company and marking experience as relevant experience.


TIA


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

mykar88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me check if my EOI is updated correctly.
> 
> ...




Yes correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykar88 (Oct 16, 2018)

Adding details about me

189: 70 points
190: 70 + 5 points (NSW, VIC, Qld)

Effective date for 70 points: 8-Jun-2018
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Experience in Australia: 5
PTE: 20 (R-86, W-90, L-90, S-90)

I'll get 5 points in Nov for completing 3 years in Australia and hoping to get my invite in Dec-2018. 

While validating my details in EOI, was confused with the question about work experience with the company and relevance of it to the skill applied.


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

*hi*

Hi all my friends. I am working on my australian dream for ages now. And with my final english test exam i can now send My Eoi with 65 points as a construction project manager. Please if anyone can tell me what is the likelihood for me to get an invitation. I unfortunately can't have any more points 
thanks


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

redato said:


> Hi all my friends. I am working on my australian dream for ages now. And with my final english test exam i can now send My Eoi with 65 points as a construction project manager. Please if anyone can tell me what is the likelihood for me to get an invitation. I unfortunately can't have any more points
> thanks


Unlikely within the next year or so.

What are you points breakdown?

You could try doing the NAATI CCL exam to get 5 more points and/or go for state sponsorship.


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

burette said:


> Unlikely within the next year or so.
> 
> What are you points breakdown?
> 
> You could try doing the NAATI CCL exam to get 5 more points and/or go for state sponsorship.


really but do you think with 65 points, i cant get neither 189 nor 190 ?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

is it realistic to expect an invite in the November round?


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Your views on getting an invite in coming rounds with following details:


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

If you have 65 points I would suggest trying to get 70 at least to have a chance at an invite...


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

kerberos said:


> If you have 65 points I would suggest trying to get 70 at least to have a chance at an invite...


do you get an agent to work on your case?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

redato said:


> Hi all my friends. I am working on my australian dream for ages now. And with my final english test exam i can now send My Eoi with 65 points as a construction project manager. Please if anyone can tell me what is the likelihood for me to get an invitation. I unfortunately can't have any more points
> thanks


Under current trend, it will be heavily difficult to touch 65 pointers with EOI recent date. So increase to 70 or try for 190 and wait for it.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, guys.

Do you think the invitation number will keep the same in the following months? or will there be a reduction?


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

Electrical engineer
Anzco :233311
EOI : 15th Oct 2018
189: 75 pts
190: 80 pts
489: 85 pts
Wat are the chances for next round??


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

espionage said:


> do you get an agent to work on your case?


Yes I did but don't trust them too much  they will promise you anything.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rose99 said:


> Electrical engineer
> Anzco :233311
> EOI : 15th Oct 2018
> 189: 75 pts
> ...


0 chances not to get an invitation.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Do you think the invitation number will keep the same in the following months? or will there be a reduction?


It should continue minimum up to Dec 2018. But none knows for sure.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

I also hope the trend can continue. Finger crossed.


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

70 pts 
Forester (non pro rata)
DOE 5 Oct 2018

What is my chance for Nov 2018 invitation? 
Thanks!


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

hi, could anyone tell me when was the last time a non pro rata occupation got an invitation with 65 point to a 189 visa. I cant understand their statistics about their rounds , it seems like no one get an invitation since ages


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

redato said:


> hi, could anyone tell me when was the last time a non pro rata occupation got an invitation with 65 point to a 189 visa. I cant understand their statistics about their rounds , it seems like no one get an invitation since ages


Last time someone from non pro rata occupations with 65 points got an invite on 18/10/17. Their doe was 28/09/17. Please check below link & Excel sheet prepared by one of the senior members here. BulletAK

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#



Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mykar88 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello,

I'm completing 3 years work in Australia on Nov 14, 2018. Would points be calculated based on month or specific date?
Will I get 5 points on Nov 1, 2018 or Nov 15, 2018.

Please help me understand how this point calculation works


Thanks


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

*hi*



kodaan28 said:


> Last time someone from non pro rata occupations with 65 points got an invite on 18/10/17. Their doe was 28/09/17. Please check below link & Excel sheet prepared by one of the senior members here. BulletAK
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> ...


HI so for you its very unlikely to get an invitation with 65 point even if my occupation construction project manager is in high demand?
thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

redato said:


> HI so for you its very unlikely to get an invitation with 65 point even if my occupation construction project manager is in high demand?
> thanks


Demand only matters for state invite. All non pro rata occupations are given equal importance. So you should apply for 190& 489 as well. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My DOE is 27jan2018 for 261312(developer programmer)with 70 points. Whts the possibility of getting invite in next round?


(I gave the below answer to Nagaraj's question as well.)
Yes, high chances. Last round, 70 pointers with 2613xx saw over 2 and half months movement, an applicant with EOI 17th Jan, 2018 got an invite as well, so it's highly likely that you'll get it. Personally, I'm praying for another 2-3 months movement.


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> (I gave the below answer to Nagaraj's question as well.)
> Yes, high chances. Last round, 70 pointers with 2613xx saw over 2 and half months movement, an applicant with EOI 17th Jan, 2018 got an invite as well, so it's highly likely that you'll get it. Personally, I'm praying for another 2-3 months movement.


I am hoping that the 75pt 2611xx is cleared in the next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> I also hope the trend can continue. Finger crossed.


I applied on the same day with same points and occupation code


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

mykar88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm completing 3 years work in Australia on Nov 14, 2018. Would points be calculated based on month or specific date?
> Will I get 5 points on Nov 1, 2018 or Nov 15, 2018.
> ...


Points won't be calculated based on 1st day of month, system looks for exact completion date/year, for you points will be automatically added in skillselect on Nov 13th midnight.


----------



## MABaig (Jul 3, 2018)

Dear Seniors,

I know this is not the right forum for my query, I am still asking here as I do not find any other active forum on my query.

One of my friends applied for assessment through Engineers Australia, he received outcome but they deducted 5 years of his work experience as he didn't provide third party evidence for his employment, further he made an informal appeal and got the same result. The comments on informal outcome are as below

1. The official Employment contract signed by the government is not provided. Note: The document provided is not accepted as been not signed by the employer and the government.

2. Resident permit submitted for your employment period clearly indicate that you worked as a Telecommunication Technician, but not mechanical engineer.

Regarding the first comment, now he have document signed and stamped by employer as well as government authority.

And regarding the second comment as he work in Saudi Arabia, he came on telecommunication technician visa, but worked as mechanical engineer and now his work permit is changed to mechanical engineer.

I have contacted EA, they replied as "you are suggest you submit a new secondary application to get your working experience to be recognised for migration purpose".

I request the senior members of group to guide me on how to claim the points. Or if anybody has the same experience. Now my friend wanted to claim 10 points for 5 years of work experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

MABaig said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I know this is not the right forum for my query, I am still asking here as I do not find any other active forum on my query.
> 
> ...


I do not have the same experience, still, I believe it is better to apply a second application with the required documents if you have, if you don't have don't apply it is a wastage of money. If EA rejects the experience claim then most probably by the DHA also. So apply asap and get all the documents needed by EA for employment assessment and be on a safer side.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

MABaig said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I know this is not the right forum for my query, I am still asking here as I do not find any other active forum on my query.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what happened to me because my visa for the first 2 years of experience was a blacksmith. I acquired a letter from my employer stating that I was brought to Qatar on blacksmith visa due to the unavailability of civil engineer visa however I am working under their sponsorship since then as a civil engineer. 
Unfortunately, my informal review was rejected because the decision can only be made based on the documents presented with the original application but I was advised by the case officer to apply for a secondary application of employment assessment so I applied for it and EA changed my outcome letter and considered the whole employment duration. I advise you to attach an explanation letter for your case and a letter from your employer stating that during that period you were working as a mechanical engineer however your visa is different due to the unavailability of mechanical engineers visas. 

Good luck to your friend :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MABaig (Jul 3, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I do not have the same experience, still, I believe it is better to apply a second application with the required documents if you have, if you don't have don't apply it is a wastage of money. If EA rejects the experience claim then most probably by the DHA also. So apply asap and get all the documents needed by EA for employment assessment and be on a safer side.


Thank you, friend.


----------



## MABaig (Jul 3, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> That's exactly what happened to me because my visa for the first 2 years of experience was a blacksmith. I acquired a letter from my employer stating that I was brought to Qatar on blacksmith visa due to the unavailability of civil engineer visa however I am working under their sponsorship since then as a civil engineer.
> Unfortunately, my informal review was rejected because the decision can only be made based on the documents presented with the original application but I was advised by the case officer to apply for a secondary application of employment assessment so I applied for it and EA changed my outcome letter and considered the whole employment duration. I advise you to attach an explanation letter for your case and a letter from your employer stating that during that period you were working as a mechanical engineer however your visa is different due to the unavailability of mechanical engineers visas.
> 
> Good luck to your friend :fingerscrossed:


I appreciate your response bro, I small query, for the secondary application I need not change my CDR?

Thanks for the response and I hope you get an invite soon. Good luck.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

MABaig said:


> I appreciate your response bro, I small query, for the secondary application I need not change my CDR?
> 
> Thanks for the response and I hope you get an invite soon. Good luck.


No need to make any changes to your CDR.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,
Do we have any indication that the number of invitations sent out per month will remain at 2500 for rest of the year ? Latest iscah prediction is based on this premise and all my hopes are on that as well. But has there been any development to suggest that the trend will be different to last year ?
Last year, there were 2000-2500 invitations issued per month till October and from November it got reduced to 1400. From December it was reduced to 600 and the trend stayed for the rest of the financial year. 
PM clarified that the immigration will remain at the same level as last year, so I surmise at some point the numbers has to go down. I hope this is not the case, otherwise I will never get an invite.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Iscah doesn't expect a sudden drop like last year and hence the prediction, I suppose.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi 

ANZSCO code 233211 (civil engineer)
75 points

Is it reasonable to expect an invite on 11 November ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello All,

Is there any accountant here?

Do you think that there will be changes in the invitation for Accountants like last year?

I am currently having 85 points for 189 but still nervous.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> Hi
> 
> ANZSCO code 233211 (civil engineer)
> 75 points
> ...


You should get it, as per ISCAH. I assume you're Non Pro-Rata...
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> You should get it, as per ISCAH. I assume you're Non Pro-Rata...
> When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah :fingerscrossed:


Yes it's non pro rata.. I filed my EOI on 14 may with 65 points and updated it to 75 points on 20 Oct 2018 by scoring 79+ in pte.. so will I get on 11 Nov itself or will they clear old 70 pointers first ? As per iscah prediction, I'm very hopeful..I've been waiting for 5 months now v .. :fingerscrossed

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> Yes it's non pro rata.. I filed my EOI on 14 may with 65 points and updated it to 75 points on 20 Oct 2018 by scoring 79+ in pte.. so will I get on 11 Nov itself or will they clear old 70 pointers first ? As per iscah prediction, I'm very hopeful..I've been waiting for 5 months now v .. :fingerscrossed
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Relax, you'll get it next month, as you see in the ISCAH predictions that all the 70 pointers with EOI date in the past 2 months have been invited too, your turn is next. If I were you, I would start getting the documents ready.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Relax, you'll get it next month, as you see in the ISCAH predictions that all the 70 pointers with EOI date in the past 2 months have been invited too, your turn is next. If I were you, I would start getting the documents ready.


Hi Mahboob757 and other experts,
When could I possibly expect an invite? Your advice would be really appreciated. 

ANZSCO: 233513
EOI lodged on 25/5/18
Points: 70


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Hi Mahboob757 and other experts,
> When could I possibly expect an invite? Your advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> ANZSCO: 233513
> ...


1. I'm not an expert  I was just giving reference to ISCAH's predictions about Invite.
2. Seems, you may get it on Dec 11th, if it goes as expected, as per ISCAH's predictions. :fingerscrossed:

Applicants with EOI of 11th Jan 2018, with 70 points have been invited, so hopefully they'll clear 2 or more months backlog in next round, and hopefully you'll get it on Dec 11th, if not, you may have to more few more months.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> 1. I'm not an expert  I was just giving reference to ISCAH's predictions about Invite.
> 2. Seems, you may get it on Dec 11th, if it goes as expected, as per ISCAH's predictions. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Applicants with EOI of 11th Jan 2018, with 70 points have been invited, so hopefully they'll clear 2 or more months backlog in next round, and hopefully you'll get it on Dec 11th, if not, you may have to more few more months.


Thanks for the reply. To be honest, I dont have much hopes post Dec 11 because the number of invites would eventually fall (as they have to fall) and the points would go to 75 or 80. So :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Mechanical engineer with 65 point invited last round..

Came to know from one group that a mechanical engineer invited with 65 point, DOE- September, 2017!

Anybody know about it further....


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there any source that no. of inviation will be dropped after Dec? Still now there is no such declaration, I think..... DOHA clearly mentioned that the invitation round will be once in a month on every 11th day, and the invitation number will be "SAME" for every round, and it is following still now...Some people are creating rumours, and confusing us by spreading those own made predictions...

Thanks for the reply. To be honest, I dont have much hopes post Dec 11 because the number of invites would eventually fall (as they have to fall) and the points would go to 75 or 80. So







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Is there any source that no. of inviation will be dropped after Dec? Still now there is no such declaration, I think..... DOHA clearly mentioned that the invitation round will be once in a month on every 11th day, and the invitation number will be "SAME" for every round, and it is following still now...Some people are creating rumours, and confusing us by spreading those own made predictions...
> 
> Thanks for the reply. To be honest, I dont have much hopes post Dec 11 because the number of invites would eventually fall (as they have to fall) and the points would go to 75 or 80.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Re posting for better clarity:

Did DOHA really say that the number of invites would remain the same every month? I dont think so. 

However there was an official declaration that the total number of invites would be similar to last years which was around 16000, I presume. The number of invites cant remain 2500 every month if the ceiling is a figure close to 16k because 2500*11+1000 = 28500 clearly overshoots this. I hope I explained the rationale behind my thought. (I will be extremely glad to be proven wrong because I am waiting for an invite myself). 

Apologies if I was being negative. That was certainly not the intention.





ee_sajib said:


> Is there any source that no. of inviation will be dropped after Dec? Still now there is no such declaration, I think..... DOHA clearly mentioned that the invitation round will be once in a month on every 11th day, and the invitation number will be "SAME" for every round, and it is following still now...Some people are creating rumours, and confusing us by spreading those own made predictions...


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Re posting for better clarity:
> 
> Did DOHA really say that the number of invites would remain the same every month? I dont think so.
> 
> ...


I don't think that the number of invitations will be the same after December. We would be lucky if it gets extended further. However, how much it would be dropped from 2500 that would be interesting to see. 

I am not an expert and it is just my personal estimation.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

I also hope the invitation number can keep the same. I heard from some agents that the invitation number is based on the visa backlog and the new Zealand stream. But I don't know what would happen for the following months. Just finger crossed and pray for the same invitation number.



sameer_vbd said:


> I don't think that the number of invitations will be the same after December. We would be lucky if it gets extended further. However, how much it would be dropped from 2500 that would be interesting to see.
> 
> I am not an expert and it is just my personal estimation.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Can anybody explain the below post (originally posted by Iscah) in more detail and it's implications on the 189 invites?

New Zealand 189 visas for the 2017/2018 program year
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a document from DoHA showing how many of NZ citizens applied for or were granted a 189 visa in 2017/2018.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Acce...ents/FOI/2018-180601401-document-released.pdf

This is important as the previous minister counted this as part of the 189 visa program. And so it reduced how many could be granted to points test applicants in that category.

11614 - applied (including family members)
4820 - were granted.

There is likely to be a very low refusal rate and so this balance of 6794 is likely to take places from the 189 program this program year. Plus any additional applicants (which will be a low number) this year.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

I agree with you, i believe it won't be the same after december, if they keep this pace (2.500 pm) it would mean an increase of 10.000 invites.

We can make a sort of guess estimate like:

Mr. Morrison said the numbers will be roughly the same as last year, 16.000.

They already invited 6010, let's round down to 6000. So 10.000 invites left from November to June giving us 1.250 invites per month.
Comparing with last FY, where they invited 11.400 between July and November and 600 the rest of the way, looks like a good measure to keep the cut off down a little bit throughout the whole program year.

But as i said it's just a guess estimate.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Can anybody explain the below post (originally posted by Iscah) in more detail and it's implications on the 189 invites?
> 
> New Zealand 189 visas for the 2017/2018 program year
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I believe what he meant was that in 2017/2018 the "target" was around 21.000 invites for 189, which 4820 went to kiwis streamline and 15.600 to General Skilled Program.
So we should expect the same figures this year unless they increase their processing capacity in this streamline, thus reducing the Skilled Program invites if they keep the same ceiling.
What i can also infer from this is that the queue for kiwis streamline will reach it's end during next FY as there aren't too many applicants.

But again, i'm not an expert, just practicing some logic here.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

A few months back I had read a post of Iscah which estimated 24000 189 invites for the year. Not sure if it still stands valid. I can share it here if someone wants to have a look. 






GSM82 said:


> I believe what he meant was that in 2017/2018 the "target" was around 21.000 invites for 189, which 4820 went to kiwis streamline and 15.600 to General Skilled Program.
> So we should expect the same figures this year unless they increase their processing capacity in this streamline, thus reducing the Skilled Program invites if they keep the same ceiling.
> What i can also infer from this is that the queue for kiwis streamline will reach it's end during next FY as there aren't too many applicants.
> 
> But again, i'm not an expert, just practicing some logic here.


----------



## JD DB (Apr 21, 2017)

We had initially submitted our eoi with 65 points in April 2017 which got updated to 70 points on 1st June 2018. Job code 263111. What are our chances to get an invite in the next round?

We have waited a long time for this. Hoping things turn good.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

sorry, wrong post


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

*Updating information in EOI*

Hello All,

I have updated my EOI on the 22nd but i just realized that some of the information with my education back home is slightly different such as my starting and ending date of my Bachelor degree. If i edit my EOI, will it effect anything?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

DOE changes only when your claimed points change.



SAMYBOY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have updated my EOI on the 22nd but i just realized that some of the information with my education back home is slightly different such as my starting and ending date of my Bachelor degree. If i edit my EOI, will it effect anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Great if somebody could advise on the following:

I dont have an Australian degree. There is a section that asks for 'Proof that you meet the Australian study requirement', while lodging the visa application. It asks for the below documents:

_course transcripts
a completion letter from the educational institution that shows:
the dates the course began and ended
the date the course requirements were met
the location of the campus where you studied
whether study involved any distance learning
whether the study was full-time or part-time
the language in which instruction was given
if credit was granted, specify if it was granted for a course that also meets the Australian study requirement._

*Is this requirement applicable even for a foreign degree holder? *

My EOI says a 'NO' against the question 'Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?'

Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,
Updated my EOI today with 75 points for 189 visa and job code-261313.
I had earlier created an EOI on April 2017 with 65 points but missed by a round and waited for >1.5 yrs.
Can anyone provide their inputs if this time with 75 points how much time it can take to get the 189 invite.

Thanks in advance.

Date of EOI-26 OCT 2018
Points-75
Job code-261313.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Updated my EOI today with 75 points for 189 visa and job code-261313.
> I had earlier created an EOI on April 2017 with 65 points but missed by a round and waited for >1.5 yrs.
> Can anyone provide their inputs if this time with 75 points how much time it can take to get the 189 invite.
> ...


14 days to be exact if the invite number is the same.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> Great if somebody could advise on the following:
> 
> I dont have an Australian degree. There is a section that asks for 'Proof that you meet the Australian study requirement', while lodging the visa application. It asks for the below documents:
> 
> ...



If you can provide these documents for foreign degree that is better. If not it is ok.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have updated my EOI on the 22nd but i just realized that some of the information with my education back home is slightly different such as my starting and ending date of my Bachelor degree. If i edit my EOI, will it effect anything?
> 
> ...


Change anything and see in the final step before sumbission if it says that the EOI is going to be completed with _ points. If the _ = the old points then the EOI date will not change.

As long no point change no change in eoi date as well.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Mechanical engineer with 65 point invited last round..
> 
> Came to know from one group that a mechanical engineer invited with 65 point, DOE- September, 2017!
> 
> Anybody know about it further....


Fewer chances in 189 for this to happen.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> Thanks for the reply. To be honest, I dont have much hopes post Dec 11 because the number of invites would eventually fall (as they have to fall) and the points would go to 75 or 80. So :fingerscrossed:


There is a chance for the reduction in number. Better increase points to 75.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks. I assume it is not mandatory. My University says they don't have provisions to issue documentation stating course start, end dates etc.




josygeorge000 said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Great if somebody could advise on the following:
> ...


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for advising. Do you think it's worth waiting till December before having another shot at IELTS?



josygeorge000 said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. To be honest, I dont have much hopes post Dec 11 because the number of invites would eventually fall (as they have to fall) and the points would go to 75 or 80. So
> ...


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Dear all, please what are my chances on getting ITA for System Analyst 261112 with 70 Points for 189 and 75 Points for 190 both VIC and NSW. DOE is today 27-OCT-2018.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> Thanks for advising. Do you think it's worth waiting till December before having another shot at IELTS?


I don't think it is preferable to say to wait considering the unpredictable behavior of the DHA people.

Better always to try PTE-A and increase scores for the better and safe future. There are cases of one month missed out and never got an invite.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

PTE-A isn't quite working out for me. Attempted a few mock tests and the scores of most sections (L/R/S) aren't getting anywhere close. IELTS general looks more doable at the moment. Thanks nevertheless. 

Also, it would be great to know your predictions for 233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER. 

EOI filed : 25/5/18
Points (189) : 70



josygeorge000 said:


> I don't think it is preferable to say to wait considering the unpredictable behavior of the DHA people.
> 
> Better always to try PTE-A and increase scores for the better and safe future. There are cases of one month missed out and never got an invite.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

gauraveca said:


> DOE changes only when your claimed points change.


Thanks gauraveca for your reply. I'm sure it won't change any point as i only want to change the correct date of my study.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Change anything and see in the final step before sumbission if it says that the EOI is going to be completed with _ points. If the _ = the old points then the EOI date will not change.
> 
> As long no point change no change in eoi date as well.


Thanks Josygeorge000 for your reply and yes it won't change any point in my EOI because i just want to make a small change in my starting date of my BA degree back home. 

Do you think Accountant with 85 points will be invited in November round?


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Out of curiosity; do you need to submit this BA degree certificate when you lodge the visa application?



SAMYBOY said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > Change anything and see in the final step before sumbission if it says that the EOI is going to be completed with _ points. If the _ = the old points then the EOI date will not change.
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> Out of curiosity; do you need to submit this BA degree certificate when you lodge the visa application?


If you are claiming points based on that degree then you need to show that.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

I thought the MSA assessment report would suffice and therefore the degree certificate is redundant. 



josygeorge000 said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity; do you need to submit this BA degree certificate when you lodge the visa application?
> ...


----------



## xpat2oz (Jun 7, 2017)

HI Friends,

Am I eligible for Australia PR with 65points (subclass 190)? If yes, how long will it take to get the approval?

Thanks
xpat2oz


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi guys can anyone tell me if providing only bank statements showing salary, a statement of service of employer and a resume is enough to claim point from work experience to DIPB ? because for a skill assessment from vetassess, theses only documents were enough. thanks a lot


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Telecom Engineer-263311
Doe-21/09/2018
70 points
Can I expect invite in next round?? 
Or otherwise what will be the worst for me if there is fall in number of invitations
TIA


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

I think Iscah had predicted a next month invite. 



Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> Telecom Engineer-263311
> Doe-21/09/2018
> 70 points
> ...


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Great if this could be confirmed.



Nadine1986 said:


> I thought the MSA assessment report would suffice and therefore the degree certificate is redundant.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a small query for all the experts. Will be the invites issued on 11th Nov (being Sunday) or 12th Nov?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sameer_vbd said:


> I have a small query for all the experts. Will be the invites issued on 11th Nov (being Sunday) or 12th Nov?


Round will happen on 10th 6:30 PM IST. As it's an automated process which day of the week it is doesn't make any difference.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> I thought the MSA assessment report would suffice and therefore the degree certificate is redundant.


No, it will not suffice. MSA is an additional requirement. You need to show the degree anyways.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> Telecom Engineer-263311
> Doe-21/09/2018
> 70 points
> ...


Next or next after if the same number of invites. If it reduces the worst will be non-pro rata again going back to 75.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Apologies for persistently querying but I am trying to gain a bit more of clarity. 

The following is copied from homeaffairs' website:

*Qualifications
You will receive points for your highest qualification only. To claim these points, you must have completed and already received the qualification.

The authority undertaking your skills assessment will determine if your qualifications are comparable to the relevant Australian qualification. Assessing authorities are listed against your occupation in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations.

For an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.*

The bold text is all they have stated and it does not ask for a degree certificate. The content is available under the below URL.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...g/Pages/skilled/qualifications-documents.aspx

Could you please help me with the webpage that asks for the proof of education/qualification like degree certificate etc?

Thanks. 



josygeorge000 said:


> No, it will not suffice. MSA is an additional requirement. You need to show the degree anyways.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> Apologies for persistently querying but I am trying to gain a bit more of clarity.
> 
> The following is copied from homeaffairs' website:
> 
> ...


What is the problem of simply attaching a degree certificate in visa application if you already have it?
I dont understand the logic behind these questions. 

Degree certificate and transcripts are the required documents in one section in documents requirements in immiaccount when you are lodging visa.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

No problems in attaching the documents. The logic was to find where it was asked for and what else is asked along with it; basically being proactive in document consolidation. Since I couldnt find the relevant homeffairs section asking for the degree certificate, I could end up overlooking other documents that may be mentioned in the same section. For instance, my school certificates are not in great shape and I will need to arrange them on priority if necessary. Hope it is clear. 




josygeorge000 said:


> What is the problem of simply attaching a degree certificate in visa application if you already have it?
> I dont understand the logic behind these questions.
> 
> Degree certificate and transcripts are the required documents in one section in documents requirements in immiaccount when you are lodging visa.


----------



## attaullahpk (Aug 1, 2018)

Dear Sir,

I saw your PTE journey. It was admirable. Kindly share what did u do to reach at perfect 90 score.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> No problems in attaching the documents. The logic was to find where it was asked for and what else is asked along with it; basically being proactive in document consolidation. Since I couldnt find the relevant homeffairs section asking for the degree certificate, I could end up overlooking other documents that may be mentioned in the same section. For instance, my school certificates are not in great shape and I will need to arrange them on priority if necessary. Hope it is clear.


The list of documents is mentioned in home affairs website itself. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

attaullahpk said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I saw your PTE journey. It was admirable. Kindly share what did u do to reach at perfect 90 score.


I believe this question was to me, if yes, please follow the PTE-A thread in expat forum and by the help of e2language (a paid subscription is worth the money I believe). and steven templates I have secured perfect 90.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

This was the link I shared and no degree certificate mentioned. It's fine, nevertheless I found the info. Thanks anyway. Much appreciate the effort. 



josygeorge000 said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> > No problems in attaching the documents. The logic was to find where it was asked for and what else is asked along with it; basically being proactive in document consolidation. Since I couldnt find the relevant homeffairs section asking for the degree certificate, I could end up overlooking other documents that may be mentioned in the same section. For instance, my school certificates are not in great shape and I will need to arrange them on priority if necessary. Hope it is clear.
> ...


----------



## attaullahpk (Aug 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I believe this question was to me, if yes, please follow the PTE-A thread in expat forum and by the help of e2language (a paid subscription is worth the money I believe). and steven templates I have secured perfect 90.


Great to listen that. You are in UAE and I am also in UAE. I may need your help or advise me any forum for australia immigration.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nadine1986 said:


> This was the link I shared and no degree certificate mentioned. It's fine, nevertheless I found the info. Thanks anyway. Much appreciate the effort.


To your clarification, the degree certificate and transcripts are required or we can say it will be safe if we attach them. Otherwise it may make another CO contact and delaye the process by two months again.

So don't worry. when you apply you will see all these options inside immaccount.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

attaullahpk said:


> Great to listen that. You are in UAE and I am also in UAE. I may need your help or advise me any forum for australia immigration.


expat forum is the best as per my knowledge.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have questions plz help with answers.
1.For how much time assessment done EA is valid.
2. I have 65 points with ANZ code 263311,sud I apply for visa 489.
3. What are the chances of getting PR after getting visa 489 and fulfill all the requirements for PR.
4. Do I have to work in my field only after getting visa 489 for getting PR after completing 2 years in specified area.
5. I have applied for visa 190(all states). DOE is feb'18. What are the chances of getting it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Hi everyone, I have questions plz help with answers.
> 1.For how much time assessment done EA is valid.
> 2. I have 65 points with ANZ code 263311,sud I apply for visa 489.
> 3. What are the chances of getting PR after getting visa 489 and fulfill all the requirements for PR.
> ...


2 years validity.
apply for 489 if u are unable to get 190 or 189, in your case 189 seems impossible. or increase points to 75 by writing pte and reach 79.
You can satisfy the pr requirement by doing any job that is full time in nature. no need of ur profession only jobs.
190 chances are like a lucky draw.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I have questions plz help with answers.
> ...


Thanks was for the reply. But was not able to under stand below mentioned line
2 years validity.
apply for 489 if u are unable to get 190 or 189
I think visa 489 is valid for 4 years. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi, I have 2 questions. 

1. I have applied for 189 & 190 visa on 2nd July 2018 for 70 and 75 points respectively for software Engineer 261313 So when can I expect invitation?

2. I have around 10 years of experience outside Australia out of which I have worked in New Zealand for around 3 years and 1 month in UK through Indian company and my base location was in india and deputed there but my agent didn’t showed that on ACS and didn’t showed on EOI. When asked they said it will be okay. Will there be any problem ? I will get police clearance from New Zealand.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi, 

Can some senior advise my below query.

My EOI is expiring on 2019 july and my points will increase in the next month. Therefore i want to lodge a new eoi after the point change. Can I keep both of my EOIs activated? Will there be any issue if i do like that?

Thanka


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi, 

Can some senior advise my below query.

My EOI is expiring on 2019 july and my points will increase in the next month. Therefore i want to lodge a new eoi after the point change. Can I keep both of my EOIs activated? Will there be any issue if i do like that?

Thanka


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some senior advise my below query.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need a new EOI, just update your EOI, that's good enough!


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 &lt;==*



Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can keep both the EOI’s provided you did not keep end date of present employment as blank. If it is blank, it will auto update the points and doe. Age and current invitation trend would be deciding factors! In that case both the EOI’s will have same doe with different expiry.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Sachin14 said:


> Hi, I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. I have applied for 189 & 190 visa on 2nd July 2018 for 70 and 75 points respectively for software Engineer 261313 So when can I expect invitation?
> 
> 2. I have around 10 years of experience outside Australia out of which I have worked in New Zealand for around 3 years and 1 month in UK through Indian company and my base location was in india and deputed there but my agent didn’t showed that on ACS and didn’t showed on EOI. When asked they said it will be okay. Will there be any problem ? I will get police clearance from New Zealand.


1. Use ISACH estimates to predict invite.

2. Your agent is incompetent. ACS sample reference letter itself shows that you need to show all your locations. If I were in your shoes, I would be worried.


----------



## wamrongsangaytenzin (Feb 5, 2018)

gauraveca said:


> Wishing good luck to all those expecting invite in Sep round today. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Starting a new thread for those who are going to miss this one and would be hopeful for November round to get their invite.


Hi All, 
I have 70 points and I submitted by EOI on 29 Oct. 2018 and my occupation category is Agricultural scientist. Should I expect for an invitation in the November round.

TIA
Sangay


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

wamrongsangaytenzin said:


> Hi All,
> I have 70 points and I submitted by EOI on 29 Oct. 2018 and my occupation category is Agricultural scientist. Should I expect for an invitation in the November round.
> 
> TIA
> Sangay


Hi, 
You may refer to below link which was estimated by Iscah:

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah

Cheers!


----------



## wamrongsangaytenzin (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for the link. Estimate times are bit dated but i got their email id from your link and emailed them for the estimate. All the best with you EOI.
Kind regards.


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello all!! 
I have a few queries regarding my address proof that I have and would need somebody experiences to have a look on my application. I am expecting an invite in November and can make any changes if required before that. 
Would appreciate if somebody experienced would be willing to spare 10 minutes. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> Hello all!!
> I have a few queries regarding my address proof that I have and would need somebody experiences to have a look on my application. I am expecting an invite in November and can make any changes if required before that.
> Would appreciate if somebody experienced would be willing to spare 10 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Based on your query, I understood that you are expecting invitation for your EOI on coming Nov round and you would like to update your address in EOI. Am I correct?
It won't be a problem since it is not affecting your claimed points. You can update your correct address after you received your invitation (during 189 visa application).

Cheers!


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on your query, I understood that you are expecting invitation for your EOI on coming Nov round and you would like to update your address in EOI. Am I correct?
> It won't be a problem since it is not affecting your claimed points. You can update your correct address after you received your invitation (during 189 visa application).
> ...


My actual query is there is a mismatch in the address as per my passport and my form 80. Is this an issue? Should I update my passport address? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> SLO said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I think your question is making confuse to a reader. First question was telling that you are expecting invitation...invitation means that you haven’t lodged any visa and you are just EOI stage only. Which means Form 80 is not required yet. Form 80 is only required when you lodged a visa. So, what is your question?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

If you have already lodged a visa and you wrote your address wrongly in Form 80, you can submit another Form (sorry i did not remember the form number) and upload in the system via your immi account or you agent.


----------



## dev482pr (Oct 20, 2018)

anujmundra said:


> My actual query is there is a mismatch in the address as per my passport and my form 80. Is this an issue? Should I update my passport address?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Generally speaking, your passport address is not a problem. Passport is not required to be updated with current address. But form 80 should mention your current address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Guys.

I have just updated my EOI on 12/Oct/2018 after my points bumped to 75 getting desired score in PTE. So now my details are as below

Overall Points - 75
Stream - 261311

I have few queries to start with, hope someone in this group would be able to address 

- Is it optimistic to anticipate invite sometimes soon in next round?

- I am currently based out of USA. Has anyone gone through the process of taking PCC from USA, both for stay in India as well as USA.


Thanks in advance


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I have just updated my EOI on 12/Oct/2018 after my points bumped to 75 getting desired score in PTE. So now my details are as below
> 
> ...


1. You can definitely expect it in the next round. Be prepared.

2. You can refer other available threads for US PCC.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

HTH


----------



## venkylingutla (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi Team,

Can someone suggest me?

I am very new to this forum and Here is EOI detail.

Pts: 70
EOI Date: 12/05/2018
2613*

When can I expect an Invite?



Thanks,
Venkatesh


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi, 

Initially I lodged my EOI on July 2018 with 65 points. Today (31/10/2018) I updated it with 75 points.

Can anyone guide me when will be the next round and can I get the invitation in this round with 75 points.

Anzasco code: 263311

Thanks friends.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for the prompt response.



sameer_vbd said:


> 1. You can definitely expect it in the next round. Be prepared.
> 
> 2. You can refer other available threads for US PCC.
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html
> ...


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

venkylingutla said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Can someone suggest me?
> 
> ...


Hello Venkatesh,

We refer ISCAH and Immitracker for the estimations. It is estimating 2-3 months. Remember, It is an estimation and not necessarily to be accurate. 

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah
https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## mith1234 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can you guys please tell me when should i expect the invite.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Code 263111 

EOI DoE 189 27/07/2018 70 Points
EOI DoE 190 27/07/2018 75 Points

ITA Awaited


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

My husband's ACS expires on 2019 Feb and i want to get it assessed again. But he is joining a new company in December. 

My doubt is, if i am applying for ACS again can I use the previous letters. but it doesn't have his new job and the 'To date' is kept as 'up to date' since he was working in the same company that time. What if i apply to ACS before he joins a new company? may be apply a new skill assessment in November? can i do that? or do i need to wait until it gets expired?

Also since he cant get a letter from the new company, will it be okay not to include that in the ACS. and without including that in the ACS, can i put that work experience in the EOI and put it as 'Not relevant'.

Thank you


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info.

Few queries further:

1) On documents front, acn you please suggest is there any specific format one should collate the documents. I know there is a size limit specified on Aus Imm site, I mean do we need to provide some covering letter for each set and then the actual evidences. Can anyone please share the template?
2) For experience, do you need to attach anything apart from Roles Letter, First and recent few months Salary Slips, offer letter?
3) And for DoB, I do have a certificate however, it only has first half of the names of my parents where as all other documents like Passport, Matriculation degrees, Adhar, Voter Card etc have complete name. Is it ok?
4) For Qualification, hope the Degree and DMCs suffice
5) For my wife's functional english knowledge, is her university degree sufficient? It is MSc (2 years program) and it clearly states that Language is "English".

Appreciate all your help wonderful people are providing to the new guys like me.

Thanks again




sameer_vbd said:


> 1. You can definitely expect it in the next round. Be prepared.
> 2. You can refer other available threads for US PCC.
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html
> 
> HTH


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

mith1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you guys please tell me when should i expect the invite.
> 
> ...




11th Nov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

the Department of Home Affairs didn't update their website for 11-Oct invitation outcome.
Anyone has any clue ?
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

The worst part is that they have not even updated Sep round details for State Nominations.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

MJ.Sydney said:


> The worst part is that they have not even updated Sep round details for State Nominations.


State nominate doesn't follow the EOI date and points, right ?
it's up to the state and officer mood ?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

That is correct.. but we are talking about SEP and not OCT results. There are many who are eager to know the info for SS too


----------



## dev482pr (Oct 20, 2018)

tchinyi said:


> the Department of Home Affairs didn't update their website for 11-Oct invitation outcome.
> Anyone has any clue ?
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#




Yeah I observed that they are always a month late in updating that page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> 11th Nov
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same boat... according to a stat I saw around 87% of the invites are left. So it looks good for 263111. Same boat as you. I wrote to iscah and they said I should receive something on Dec 11. 70 points. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Total_Domination said:


> Same boat... according to a stat I saw around 87% of the invites are left. So it looks good for 263111. Same boat as you. I wrote to iscah and they said I should receive something on Dec 11. 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


i am 65pts EOI submitted May 2017, hope to receive invitation before EOI expires


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Few queries further:
> 
> ...


As I collected information myself, I am sharing as per my understanding. 

1. Documents naming must only contain A-Z (Upper and lower case) letters, _ or -, and Numbers (0-9), try to use common sense for naming. Also, try to collate similar document in single PDF.

2. AFAIK, Payslips, Company promotion letters, PF, TAX, Bank Statement, Promotion letters, Exp Letter (for ex-employee) and RNR letter. 

3. Matriculation cert has been accepted as valid Birth cert proof. So, could give that only.

4. I heard some people asked for transcripts as Marksheets were not informative. 

5. On the safer side, get a letter from college about the medium of Instruction is English.

I recommend some threads, please go through them as they are informative.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


Also, follow the following thread as most of PR Invited people discuss their journey and difficulties. Better to learn from them as well. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html

HTH


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

tchinyi said:


> i am 65pts EOI submitted May 2017, hope to receive invitation before EOI expires


Per ISCAH's estimates, you won't get an invite before July 2019. But the more important question is, why didn't you attempt PTE, instead of IELTS? Try to get 79+ in each module in PTE, you'll be in a much better shape, and don't have to worry about EOI expiration.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello, is there any general accountant in this thread? 

Just want to get some idea about the future invitation for Accountant.


----------



## vijeshc (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi All,

One clarification needed.
This is my status.

ANZSCO: 261313 

For EOI I have informed my agent to work on updating it. maybe will happen today or Monday.

*PTE* : 2 Nov 2018 - R90/L90/W90/S90 (20 points) - Yes Perfect 90, but cant attach an image unfortunately.
*Age*: 39. Will be 40 in Jan 2018 (25 points)
*Work experience*: ACS calculated 9 years though I provided information for 13 years.(15 points)
*Education*:BE Computer Science(15 points)

*ACS*: 16 October 2018

*Overall* : *75 points*, though if I submit for 190, it will be 80

Question is if I submit the EOI today or tomorrow(Monday), what are the chances of getting an invite in the November 11 round?


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

You have a very high probability of receiving an invite in 11th Nov round, I would say start planning for the next step unless the invite trend of the last 3 months deviate in a big way



vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One clarification needed.
> This is my status.
> ...


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hopefully they send 2500 invites this month which will clear 2 months of backlog for 70 pointers. 6 days to go.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## S.Ag (Nov 5, 2018)

*How long before you get a response?*

Hi all, 

Quick question, 

I just updated my EOI to reflect 70 points. My ANZSCO: 2241 Actuary. 

How long does it take before you get an invite? Seeking the wait period for 70 pointers in non pro-rata categories.

Thanks x


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted your ideas in my case:

ANZSCO : 261111 (Business Analyst -Pro Rata)
Age : 30 Points
English - PTE - 20 Points
Employment (outside Australia) : 4 + years (ACS Assessed ) - 5 points
Education - 15 Points

TOTAL : 70 Points for 189 and for 190 - 75 points (State :NSW)

EOI : 5th May 2018 for both 189 and 190

In May 2019, my experience will be in 5-7 years category and I will get 5 more points ( total 10 for employment)

As NSW last invite for 261111 is in March 2018, what are the chances of getting 
a) 189 
b) 190

can I get 190 in next couple of months ?

I know nobody can give the exact information, but please suggest what can I expect ?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

rrsingh said:


> As NSW last invite for 261111 is in March 2018, what are the chances of getting
> a) 189
> b) 190


a) 189 ==> *chances are slim with 70 points at the moment but you will have good chances when you jump to 75*
b) 190 ==> *Good chances since you have 20 in language. Currently, they are only inviting 75+5 with 20 in PTE. No one can predict the trend of 190*


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

insider580 said:


> a) 189 ==> *chances are slim with 70 points at the moment but you will have good chances when you jump to 75*
> b) 190 ==> *Good chances since you have 20 in language. Currently, they are only inviting 75+5 with 20 in PTE. No one can predict the trend of 190*



With 189, I will only get June 2019 round for this Year. 

Which of the 2 options (189 and 190 ) seems more possible ?

Also, I have seen many 70 pointers from September 2017 who were not invited for 190, but 70 pointers in Jan 2018 were invited. Any reason for that ?


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys..
Eoi -6/9/2018(70 points) non-pro rata..can anyone please let me know..what are my chances for November 11..
Thanks


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys..
> Eoi -6/9/2018(70 points) non-pro rata..can anyone please let me know..what are my chances for November 11..
> Thanks


DOE was 2/9/2018 non pro rata and received invitation last round. So you can probably expect this round.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks for the reply. I am reading the forums you shared, really they are very information and solved many of my doubts. 

2) By the way, what does AFAIK mean? Sorry didnt get that. Another query here - The very initial salary slips 9 years ago were text files though those have all the details. After 2 years, company switched to pdf format. Shall I attach them as it is providing the Form 16 and ITRs for the said period?

4) In what scenarios, do you need the transcript. I didn't get why DMCs and Degree would not be information. What extra information does the CO look in transcripts?

Thanks once again




sameer_vbd said:


> As I collected information myself, I am sharing as per my understanding.
> 
> 1. Documents naming must only contain A-Z (Upper and lower case) letters, _ or -, and Numbers (0-9), try to use common sense for naming. Also, try to collate similar document in single PDF.
> 
> ...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

AGupta said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the reply. I am reading the forums you shared, really they are very information and solved many of my doubts.
> 
> 2) By the way, what does AFAIK mean? Sorry didnt get that. Another query here - The very initial salary slips 9 years ago were text files though those have all the details. After 2 years, company switched to pdf format. Shall I attach them as it is providing the Form 16 and ITRs for the said period?
> 
> ...


a) as far as I know, in short AFAIK
b) it should work fine don't worry.
c) they accept DMC (Detailed marksheet) for each semester too (for assessment as well as visa). Transcript is also a DMC but with University stamp on it else no difference.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for update. What should I do now ? Should I contact ACS and get confirmed ?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

*11 Nov invitation*

Hi Guys,

Do you have any idea that upcoming invitation round for Nov is happening on 11 Nov since it will be Saturday?


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you have any idea that upcoming invitation round for Nov is happening on 11 Nov since it will be Saturday?


Please refer below link. you can get a good idea for November round

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah 


------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 70

ACS Assessment : 08 May 2018

PTE : 83/79/66/72 (5th Attempt) : Feb 2018

Invite : 11th Aug 2018

Lodgement : 30th Aug 2018

Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks mate. Actually my question is whether 11-Nov invitation round will be happening on 11 Nov or not? Since 11-Nov is falling on Saturday. 

Sorry for making confuse.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

SLO said:


> Thanks mate. Actually my question is whether 11-Nov invitation round will be happening on 11 Nov or not? Since 11-Nov is falling on Saturday.
> 
> Sorry for making confuse.


Hi SLO,

Saturday isn't the problem. for exapmple, 11th August is a Saturday there was a massive round and I was invited in 11th August  . but DoHA can do anything for any reason. I presume that this trend will continue till end of this year.



------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 70

ACS Assessment : 08 May 2018

PTE : 83/79/66/72 (5th Attempt) : Feb 2018

Invite : 11th Aug 2018

Lodgement : 30th Aug 2018

Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you once again for your inputs




kodaan28 said:


> a) as far as I know, in short AFAIK
> b) it should work fine don't worry.
> c) they accept DMC (Detailed marksheet) for each semester too (for assessment as well as visa). Transcript is also a DMC but with University stamp on it else no difference.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi SLO,
> 
> Saturday isn't the problem. for exapmple, 11th August is a Saturday there was a massive round and I was invited in 11th August  . but DoHA can do anything for any reason. I presume that this trend will continue till end of this year.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys
When would they release the October invitation round results?..Next invitation round almost around the corner..


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

It doesn't matter what day the 11th falls on, selection would still be made.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi,
Anyone has a idea on the 'eoi-submitted-date' of last invite sent for 70-pts - 2613 . As per immi-tracker it is Jan-17. Anyone you are aware of with 70-pt (2613) who got an invite. ?


----------



## jasjottoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys

I have launched EOI on 19/11/2018 for 
Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code 233512) with 75 points under 189 Visa.

Anybody can advise when can I expect the ITA.

Also, what are the further documents required once ITA received. Any specific or peculiar document?

Thanks
Jas


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Should be this Sunday. 

For list of documents:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx



jasjottoor said:


> Guys
> 
> I have launched EOI on 19/11/2018 for
> Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code 233512) with 75 points under 189 Visa.
> ...


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Assume it to be 19/10. 



jasjottoor said:


> Guys
> 
> I have launched EOI on 19/11/2018 for
> Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code 233512) with 75 points under 189 Visa.
> ...


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

ryanking said:


> Hi,
> Anyone has a idea on the 'eoi-submitted-date' of last invite sent for 70-pts - 2613 . As per immi-tracker it is Jan-17. Anyone you are aware of with 70-pt (2613) who got an invite. ?


Yes, that's correct, I shared a WhatsApp group with a guy who got an invite on Oct 11th 2018. His EOI Date was Jan 17th 2018, 70 points, 2613 code.

I pray & hope to see 2 or more months movement for 70 pointers (2613 code) in this Nov 11th invitation round.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Yes, that's correct, I shared a WhatsApp group with a guy who got an invite on Oct 11th 2018. His EOI Date was Jan 17th 2018, 70 points, 2613 code.
> 
> I pray & hope to see 2 or more months movement for 70 pointers (2613 code) in this Nov 11th invitation round.


Thanks a lot @mahboob . That gives me some hope.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

*ACS expiring on 16 Nov, but expecting invite on 11 Nov*

Hi All,

Could someone please help me with below query.

I am expecting an invite on 11 Nov round. But my ACS is expiring on 16 Nov.

Can i still go ahead and lodge my application after 16 Nov?

My assumption is that ACS should be valid at the time of invite. Once i get the invite, it should not be a problem even if ACS gets expired. Please let me know if m understanding is wrong.


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

charan0488 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone please help me with below query.
> 
> ...


On day of invite all points score held must be true. So get the invite and file for visa before 16th that can be done.
Your understanding is fine.


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

himsrj said:


> On day of invite all points score held must be true. So get the invite and file for visa before 16th that can be done.
> Your understanding is fine.



Thanks a lot for the information. This really helps.

Can you also please let me know if i can pay the fees and upload whatever documents i have at the moment? Is this ok?

As it would take a week to get police clearance certificates. So i am bit concerned what if i cant upload all the required documents while submitting application.

Thanks,
Charan


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

charan0488 said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. This really helps.
> 
> Can you also please let me know if i can pay the fees and upload whatever documents i have at the moment? Is this ok?
> 
> ...


If in india pcc can be issued in same day. If in oz getting indian pcc takes a week and they might keep your original passport as well.
Well i went by books filing my application and submitted everything at one go and then medicals but it was 190 visa.
You can still provide reason and upload docs later afaik.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi , Is there any validity for PCC. ? Am expecting dec 11. If am lucky then nov 11. So was thinking of getting the PCC now itself. 



himsrj said:


> If in india pcc can be issued in same day. If in oz getting indian pcc takes a week and they might keep your original passport as well.
> Well i went by books filing my application and submitted everything at one go and then medicals but it was 190 visa.
> You can still provide reason and upload docs later afaik.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ryanking said:


> Hi , Is there any validity for PCC. ? Am expecting dec 11. If am lucky then nov 11. So was thinking of getting the PCC now itself.


Many on forum have done that, so can yo. Valid for a year's time.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

ryanking said:


> Hi , Is there any validity for PCC. ? Am expecting dec 11. If am lucky then nov 11. So was thinking of getting the PCC now itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Hi man, I am same like you, I am still waiting for invite this month or next month, but I did the pcc based on the guys advise here that pcc is valid for 1 year from issue date, regardless it's actual expiring date from the country issued it. and I think it is also mentioned on the DHA website that pcc is valid for one year.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys, I was just wondering why the official result of 11 October round isn't there yet on the DHA website. I hope there will be no reduction of the number of invitations numbers in the 11 nov. round.


----------



## dev482pr (Oct 20, 2018)

mike129 said:


> guys, I was just wondering why the official result of 11 October round isn't there yet on the DHA website. I hope there will be no reduction of the number of invitations numbers in the 11 nov. round.




They were always a month late in posting the results. There must be a reason for it; I am not sure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

If someone has any idea about obtaining PCC from Malaysia plz guide.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Am trying to apply for pcc ( CoC in Singapore ). There is a 'letter of authority' required which I dont have as i have not got the invite yet. Anyone from singapore who applied for CoC before invitation, can you please help.


mike129 said:


> Hi man, I am same like you, I am still waiting for invite this month or next month, but I did the pcc based on the guys advise here that pcc is valid for 1 year from issue date, regardless it's actual expiring date from the country issued it. and I think it is also mentioned on the DHA website that pcc is valid for one year.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Has anyone filled their Form 80 and kept?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

ryanking said:


> Hi , Is there any validity for PCC. ? Am expecting dec 11. If am lucky then nov 11. So was thinking of getting the PCC now itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


PCC in india takes a day if documents are in place . ( Aadhar and Passort having same address)

If you are ecpecting your invite in Dec round wait till nov end and get the PCC done . 

If you are sure of Nov round book an appoint with PSK for next week at the availaible slot 

Getting the PCC early might imact your IED date . the early the PCC the early the IED.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

ryanking said:


> Am trying to apply for pcc ( CoC in Singapore ). There is a 'letter of authority' required which I dont have as i have not got the invite yet. Anyone from singapore who applied for CoC before invitation, can you please help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


As per my understanding for singapore you can get the PCC showing your EOI copy to the administration as they need a document proof for issuing PCC and it must have your name mentioned as an applicant . I remember reading a case where wifes PCC was rejected as it did not have the name mentioned in the EOI.
There are few guys here who got their PCC from singapore sucessfully and have got their grants. to name a few that i know of, are listed below who can help u .
1) jebinson
2) Shoryuken

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Gsingh4it said:


> If someone has any idea about obtaining PCC from Malaysia plz guide.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Check the below threads

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ats-living-australia/917682-pcc-malaysia.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia-where-i-stayed-more-than-10-years-ago.html

Else check the DHA website and look for the country malaysia for police check under Asia pacific region. anyways look at the below DHA link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/malaysia

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you.


bssanthosh47 said:


> Check the below threads
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ats-living-australia/917682-pcc-malaysia.html
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi

I am expecting invite this Nov so please suggest about PCC ? I am in India and my passport and permanent address is different than the state(also in India) I have been residing since last 9 years.. so where should I take PCC from ? The one mentioned in my passport or my present address?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Simply frustrated by the delays by skill select in posting the results on their website.
The results should be ideally shown on their website within 5-6 days of the invitation round i.e. by 17th of each month by maximum.
It has been a ling wait for me till now, and even further don't know when the sun will shine for 65 pointers. 
Im hoping for a good news soon, and will suggest everyone incl myself not to loose patience and trust the almighty.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

ryanking said:


> Am trying to apply for pcc ( CoC in Singapore ). There is a 'letter of authority' required which I dont have as i have not got the invite yet. Anyone from singapore who applied for CoC before invitation, can you please help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Worst case scenario the CO will ask for it and you will mention the situation so he can inform the concerned authority to issue it as per their process.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Simply frustrated by the delays by skill select in posting the results on their website.
> The results should be ideally shown on their website within 5-6 days of the invitation round i.e. by 17th of each month by maximum.
> It has been a ling wait for me till now, and even further don't know when the sun will shine for 65 pointers.
> Im hoping for a good news soon, and will suggest everyone incl myself not to loose patience and trust the almighty.


Same happened on July 11th. DoHA didn't update it till 23rd and there wasn't a round on 24th. Not sure whether they are trying to change the days again. I was really hoping to get my invite on 24th July unfortunately i got it in 11th August.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you meaning that if the official result was not released then the coming invitation would not happen?


ictssseeker said:


> Same happened on July 11th. DoHA didn't update it till 23rd and there wasn't a round on 24th. Not sure whether they are trying to change the days again. I was really hoping to get my invite on 24th July unfortunately i got it in 11th August.


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

Please not again!

QUOTE=mingdaofans;14709732]Are you meaning that if the official result was not released then the coming invitation would not happen?


ictssseeker said:


> Same happened on July 11th. DoHA didn't update it till 23rd and there wasn't a round on 24th. Not sure whether they are trying to change the days again. I was really hoping to get my invite on 24th July unfortunately i got it in 11th August.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> As per my understanding for singapore you can get the PCC showing your EOI copy to the administration as they need a document proof for issuing PCC and it must have your name mentioned as an applicant . I remember reading a case where wifes PCC was rejected as it did not have the name mentioned in the EOI.
> There are few guys here who got their PCC from singapore sucessfully and have got their grants. to name a few that i know of, are listed below who can help u .
> 1) jebinson
> 2) Shoryuken
> ...


Thanks a lot. Can you please give their Ids ( jebison / shoryuken ).
I need to get PCC from Indian police ( high commision in Singapore ) and from Singapore police. Both of them are requesting for a 'letter from the concerned authority with applicant's name'.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

I got my 189 visa granted yesterday!
Application date - 12th Aug 2018 (Offshore).
Will be going this Saturday!


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you please give their Ids ( jebison / shoryuken ).
> I need to get PCC from Indian police ( high commision in Singapore ) and from Singapore police. Both of them are requesting for a 'letter from the concerned authority with applicant's name'.


Hello,

In fact, PCC from Singapore police can take after you lodge the visa. You can print the acknowledge letter after you lodge the visa and attach it when you apply PCC inside website. 
That was how we did for our 489 visa application.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot. You mean the EOI acknowledgment letter.. right ?


SLO said:


> Hello,
> 
> In fact, PCC from Singapore police can take after you lodge the visa. You can print the acknowledge letter after you lodge the visa and attach it when you apply PCC inside website.
> That was how we did for our 489 visa application.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

I am just curious why do you need PCC letter before you received invitation. Actually, you still have plenty time to get PCC in Singapore (I am not sure about other countries) even you do it after lodged the visa. You have 28 days to upload PCC in the system.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot. You mean the EOI acknowledgment letter.. right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Nope, not EOI acknowledgement letter. After you lodge the visa, you can print out the visa lodgement confirmation letter from the system. We used it to get PCC from Singapore. Used it as a supporting document when we apply Singapore PCC in the website. You need explain briefly why do you need police clearance letter from Singapore.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you please give their Ids ( jebison / shoryuken ).
> I need to get PCC from Indian police ( high commision in Singapore ) and from Singapore police. Both of them are requesting for a 'letter from the concerned authority with applicant's name'.


Singapore has a requirement that a referral letter from the processing center / DHA / CO etc. be attached. 

Instead I managed to get my PCC after submitting my EOI (190) and before getting an invite to apply / lodging. 

Knowing Singapore is a stickler for legalese and letters that sound authoritative I wrote the following - which is 100% accurate for the record.

I also attached my EOI ID points table (didn't want to attach the EOI PDF that has all my details). 

The non-personal info contents of my letter are below:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

I think the key is to be sufficiently informative yet assertive in your request.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Singapore has a requirement that a referral letter from the processing center / DHA / CO etc. be attached.
> 
> Instead I managed to get my PCC after submitting my EOI (190) and before getting an invite to apply / lodging.
> 
> ...




Thanks Bro. Let me try this approach.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

SLO said:


> I am just curious why do you need PCC letter before you received invitation. Actually, you still have plenty time to get PCC in Singapore (I am not sure about other countries) even you do it after lodged the visa. You have 28 days to upload PCC in the system.


Just to fasten the process. I have already been waiting for more than 10 months. So am just trying to get things ready, so that it doesn't delay further.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ryanking said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. Can you please give their Ids ( jebison / shoryuken ).
> ...


Ahh I forgot PI also got his PCC from Singapore and he is active at the moment .sorry PI I missed u in my post and list above 😛


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Ahh I forgot PI also got his PCC from Singapore and he is active at the moment .sorry PI I missed u in my post and list above 😛


Haha no worries mate - I haven't been as active as I used to be recently - in the process of adding my partner and have got a MARA agent, so they have been doing all the heavy lifting


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Haha no worries mate - I haven't been as active as I used to be recently - in the process of adding my partner and have got a MARA agent, so they have been doing all the heavy lifting


Yeah i have gone through your post mate  Good luck with the process .. MARA agents have more experience in such cases and will be of good help 

by the way i just noticed a grant reported in this thread by pathpk in page 23 

Santhosh


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Just to fasten the process. I have already been waiting for more than 10 months. So am just trying to get things ready, so that it doesn't delay further.


I see. Wish you to received invitation asap. Cheers!


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

11th is on Sunday this month. When are expecting November round to happen. On 12th or was it tonight.

Thanks


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Das87 said:


> 11th is on Sunday this month. When are expecting November round to happen. On 12th or was it tonight.
> 
> Thanks




Probably, this would be on midnight on 11th. (6:30 pm IST). Experts, please correct me if wrong.


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

I think it is on 10 th night....at 12pm..


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> Probably, this would be on midnight on 11th. (6:30 pm IST). Experts, please correct me if wrong.


Earlier I have seen they dont share anything over weekend. it is mostly until Friday. So ws wondering for this month. I didnt even see any updates in this forum as well.

Thanks


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

According to migrationdesk.com its showing a timer saying 1day. Which might mean tomorrow at this time wherever you are.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

All the best everyone. May the invite numbers remain high! 

Keep Calm and :music:


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Anybody has a clue why the October results aren't officially out yet? Will this impact the November draw in some way? Any such past occurrences somebody can recollect?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

I was thinking the same

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

All the best Everyone


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Do not worry too much about results from last round guys. It has happened earlier too. Just focus on the process which will help us move forward rather than the things which are not in our control. 

We never know what surprises tomorrow's round will bring. What can we do is to be Hopeful and to be prepared.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

All the best everyone and good luck to everyone. Praying for the large invitation number.


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

I have SC189 (70 points) and SC190(75 points) with EOI effective date as 29th Oct 2018. I have worked for 1 year and 2 months in NSW under a US based corporate. Currently in 457 visa. Need your thoughts on 3 things assuming that i will not get by SC189 invite before July 2019(Correct me if i am wrong here guys)

1.Do you know by any chance when i will get invite from NSW if i have 75 points and my EOI effective date is 29th Oct 2018?
2. Currently i have selected only NSW for 190 SS. Can i select Victoria and other states as well?
3. Can i continue to work in NSW even if i get SS from Victoria or other states


----------



## Lyn L (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello, would someone be able to let me know when I can expect an invitation? I am an Early Childhood Teacher and I haven’t seen much information on this occupation. Thank you so much!

Occupation: Early childhood (pre-primary) teacher 241111
EOI submitted: 10/9/2018
Points: 70
Language: 20


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

something changed in DOHA website, they chose this time to change their UI to a new one, thus most of the links are not working anymore 

Edit: now the site is totally down


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> All the best everyone and good luck to everyone. Praying for the large invitation number.


Hoping for a good round today !! Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WAITING FOR THE INVITE .

INVITE ROUND : 6.30PM IST today  DYS correction 

Be patient for 15mins or so as in the past few rounds invites start to fall in with a slight delay of 15mins to your mail box and skill select accounts 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> GOOD LUCK TO ALL WAITING FOR THE INVITE .
> 
> INVITE ROUND : 7.30PM IST today
> 
> ...




It will be at 6.30pm IST today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> It will be at 6.30pm IST today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya...it will be at 6:30 pm IST....due to Day light Saving.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> It will be at 6.30pm IST today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah i forgot about the daylight saving correction.

Thanks for the update . corrected in my post above 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Good luck everyone!  :amen:


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

Although i do not have much hope left (with 70 points software engineer 4th May 2018 ) as no idea about last months invitations ..but all the best to everyone ..!!!


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

shas.irctc said:


> Although i do not have much hope left (with 70 points software engineer 4th May 2018 ) as no idea about last months invitations ..but all the best to everyone ..!!!


Dont loose hope. 
Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nt9924 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum. Just wondering how long it would take for my case:

ANZSCO Code 233311 (Electrical Engineering)
DOE: 3/9/2018 
Point: 70
By the way, good luck to all!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

who are all waiting for today to get invite?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nt9924 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the forum. Just wondering how long it would take for my case:
> 
> ANZSCO Code 233311 (Electrical Engineering)
> DOE: 3/9/2018
> ...


It may take some 2 hours and 45 minutes to get an invite.


----------



## sugarcane (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am new to this thread.
My occupation is Social worker (272511)
Date of birth: 11 Oct 1989
EOI: 70 point
English: Superior

Please let me know when can I receive the invitation.
Thanks.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> who are all waiting for today to get invite?


I am waiting but i have to wait until Monday because they will email it to my agent if i get invited. I am so nervous.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

shas.irctc said:


> Although i do not have much hope left (with 70 points software engineer 4th May 2018 ) as no idea about last months invitations ..but all the best to everyone ..!!!


Don't lose hope mate. In last round they cleared 3 months of backlog till 17 Jan 2018 for 2613 code. If the number of invites remain same, there is a chance the backlog will clear till mid April 2018... bringing you much closer to the invite in next round.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarcane (Nov 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> who are all waiting for today to get invite?


Me
Social worker (272511)
DOB: 11 Oct 1989
EOI: 70 point
English: superior


----------



## nklx (Nov 10, 2018)

ICT Business Analyst
EOI submitted 30/10/2018
189 : 75 points
190 : 80 points
Language score : 20

You think i got chance on this round? Or have to wait next month?


----------



## Rosun (Nov 10, 2018)

I am ICT Security Specialist with 70 points DOE: 17 oct 2018. Finger crossed🤔


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

Good to hear that. In that case when do you think I can receive an invite.
EOI: 10/09/2018
Occupation :261313
Points 70


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> I am waiting but i have to wait until Monday because they will email it to my agent if i get invited. I am so nervous.


No need of nervousness since the non-pro is very common and if anyone from non-pro is getting invited with the date after yours means you got. 
tell goodbye to consultants.


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

Waiting 🤞


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> No need of nervousness since the non-pro is very common and if anyone from non-pro is getting invited with the date after yours means you got.
> tell goodbye to consultants.


Thanks for your reply Josy but i don't quiet understand what you meant at all. 

Can you make it clearer please?

Thank you.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Guys! Won't it be 7:30 IST due to day light saving?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Guys! Won't it be 7:30 IST due to day light saving?




It would be 6.30pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Telecom engineer 263311
Doe- 21/09/2018
70 points
Can I expect invite tonight


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone here expecting invitation for accounting


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Just over an hour left. All the best to everyone! 

All 261313 guys please post here if you get your invite.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> It would be 6.30pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Migrationdesk.com shows that 2 hours are left

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Migrationdesk.com shows that 2 hours are left
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




That might not be updated. Last month also it happened at 6.30pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> That might not be updated. Last month also it happened at 6.30pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi 

Fingers crossed.. 70 points..ict security specialist.Eoi -6/09/2018..🙂


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

darshangagan said:


> Anyone here expecting invitation for accounting


Accounting here. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

All the best 👍


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

All the best to everyone.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> All the best to everyone.


45 minutes and all the very best.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

This is worse than getting exam results

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> This is worse than getting exam results
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



True


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

SAMYBOY said:


> darshangagan said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here expecting invitation for accounting
> ...


Eoi effect date?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Best of luck everyone 👍


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> This is worse than getting exam results
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


But when you get the results it is like passing the exam with full marks as well.


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

All the best everyone. 15 mins to go 🤞


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

All the best to those eagerly waiting.

While posting here please mention your 

ANZSCO code:
Points:
DOE:

This helps for those who filed through agent and had to wait either until tomorrow or Monday for the result


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

15 minutes to go...........................


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

It’s 12.. keep updating guys


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

how long does it take for email after 12?


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> how long does it take for email after 12?


Couple of minutes I guess


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

No one till now ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sahilb4uonly said:


> No one till now ?


5 minutes more needed.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No one?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like no round today.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Seems like there's no round today.


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Skill select site down

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Something is cooking. I believe this was exactly like previous year November round. Date change and decrease.
Looks so frightening.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Invited! 

Details in signature


----------



## mosaabssr (Oct 4, 2018)

Invited
Electrical Engineer - 233311
70 points
26/09/2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Started.


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

500 server error

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## kirumaha27 (Jul 26, 2018)

Invited. 233211. Sept 7th 2018. 70points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Invitation reported by someone. For sure the round has happened.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Invited
263311
21/09/2018
70 points


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Don't lose hope mate. In last round they cleared 3 months of backlog till 17 Jan 2018 for 2613 code. If the number of invites remain same, there is a chance the backlog will clear till mid April 2018... bringing you much closer to the invite in next round.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for encouraging words ...hope for the best .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Invited

2613 
80 points


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Invited
> 
> 2613
> 80 points


Congratulations!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Invited
> 
> 2613
> 80 points


Surely round is there. Check the mail boxes everybody pls.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Surely round is there. Check the mail boxes everybody pls.


Hi Josey
Seems to be a small round as you were fearing.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Guys check your skill select , no mails yet


----------



## darshangagan (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone for 2211 accounting


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Josey
> Seems to be a small round as you were fearing.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


I also feel like that. Very less reports.


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

Finally!!!!!
Got the invite 

EOI: 70 points 
Date submitted: 16 Mar 2018
Code: 261313


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Invited!

261313
75 points
EOI date: 18Oct Aug 2018


----------



## jk13.1993 (Nov 10, 2018)

Any invites for Mechanical Engineers (233512)...????


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

Got Invite. 
263111 - 75 points.


----------



## JD DB (Apr 21, 2017)

263111 
EOI 4th June 2018
70 points 
Invited


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have not yet received the invite email.

Did you login to your account and checked?

Regards,
Inder



charan0488 said:


> Finally!!!!!
> Got the invite
> 
> EOI: 70 points
> ...


----------



## dev482pr (Oct 20, 2018)

Congratulations guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

charan0488 said:


> Finally!!!!!
> Got the invite
> 
> EOI: 70 points
> ...


Congrats!

So at least a 2 month movement for 261313 70 pointers. A good sign.


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Got invite. 
DOE: 1st Feb 2018
ANZCO: 261313

Thanks for the support expats 😊


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

I checked by logging into skillselect.
I did not get email either.


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

emails started


----------



## suggus (Sep 10, 2018)

Invited. 261312. March 13th 2018. 70points


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So much 2613


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Invited. 261313. DOE 13 Feb 2018 70 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys 
Got invite 70 points ict security specialist..Eoi-06/09/2018..wow😀😀


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi guys 
261313 feb 08 2018.

Invited . please check in SkillSelect itself. I didn't get mail either. Directly checked there.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

charan0488 said:


> I checked by logging into skillselect.
> I did not get email either.


Thanks.

Yes, even my Skill Select account now says "Invited".

Haven't received the email yet.

ANZSCO: 261313
Ponits: 70
DOE: 19-Jan-2018.


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Invited.
224711
16/10/2018


----------



## jk13.1993 (Nov 10, 2018)

Any invites for Mechanical Engineers (233512)...?


----------



## stonemusic (Feb 21, 2018)

Invited!

261312
EOI - 29-Jan-2018
70 points


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Invited
263111- 70 points
EOI- 10Aug2018


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 &lt;==*

12 august bA got invite 75 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi (Jul 12, 2018)

Any accountant????


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Invited:
ANZSCO- 261313
DOE: 21-02-2018
POINTS: 70

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## nklx (Nov 10, 2018)

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Got Invite.
> 263111 - 75 points.


When is the DOE of your eoi?


----------



## mith1234 (Oct 17, 2018)

Invited
263111- 70 points
EOI- 27th July 2018


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Got invited
Thanks for your support.
263111
15 June
70 for 189

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

Finally got invited.
Mechanical engineer 233512
Points 70
DOE 09/05/2018


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Invited Guys!

263111 DoE 1 Jul 18


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Invited -234113
80 pts DOE 9 nov 2018

please check your skill select, email comes a bit slow.

Congratulations for those with invites and keep the spirit for those who will get the invites in the next rounds.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys just i got the email I got invited, my eoi details are below in my signature..good luck to all


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

jk13.1993 said:


> Any invites for Mechanical Engineers (233512)...?




Yes. The first post was a 233512 at 70 point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who got the invite!

Please withdraw your state nominations and update your cases on immitracker. _/\_


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Quite a lot of 70pointers at pro and non pro. So it’s another 2500 round. Congrats to all who got the invite and good luck to those waiting in the coming month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Finally got the Invite.

Thanks all for the support.


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

I applied on 8th November., 2018


nklx said:


> sumit_sharma86 said:
> 
> 
> > Got Invite.
> ...


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All, i got invitation mail. Applied on 22 Oct 2018 for 26313 with 75 points.
Can anyone please let me know where can i see what all documents need to be submitted now? Thanks in advance!
Sumit


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

Congratulations who got invited ....
__________________
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, NSW)

Age - 25
Education - 15
Work Experience: 15
English - 10
Partner Skill - 5 

EOI DOE: 4th May 2018
Invite: Waiting.....


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Fyi,
One of my friend got invite for 261313
70 points
DoE 18/3/2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 &lt;==*



RockyRaj said:


> Quite a lot of 70pointers at pro and non pro. So it’s another 2500 round. Congrats to all who got the invite and good luck to those waiting in the coming month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Seems to be similar to last one. Congratulations all who received the Invite. 

Don't forget to keep giving back to this community.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all,
Thanks god..I just received my 189 invitation.
70 points Mechanical Engineer 
DOE 9 May 2018


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Didnt get anything.. looks like Ill be waiting for the Dec round! 

Congratulation to everyone who got an invite!!


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Finally!!! Invited

233211
Doe - 20 Oct
Pts 75

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

andy2904 said:


> Invited.
> 224711
> 16/10/2018


What's your point?

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

whats the latest DOE for a NON PRO invite in this round for 70 pointers ? did they clear all the 70 pointers or not ? 70 pointers NON pro movement was more than 2 months in last rounds


----------



## karthikvasu (Feb 6, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Fyi,
> One of my friend got invite for 261313
> 70 points
> DoE 18/3/2018
> ...


Hi, 
Did your friend get an email or did he check in skillselect?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Some 261313 70 pointer having EOI on 29th March 2018 has reported an invite on immitracker. 

A 2 and a half movement. Looks like another 2500 round.


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> whats the latest DOE for a NON PRO invite in this round for 70 pointers ? did they clear all the 70 pointers or not ? 70 pointers NON pro movement was more than 2 months in last rounds


 28 th oct 2018 70 pointer non pro electrical engineer got invited. So almost 56 days movement.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

karthikvasu said:


> Hi,
> Did your friend get an email or did he check in skillselect?




Skillselect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

IndAus11 said:


> Invited!
> 
> 261313
> 75 points
> EOI date: 18Oct Aug 2018


Can you clarify on your points? You mentioned 75 here and your signature has 60/65


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

jk13.1993 said:


> Any invites for Mechanical Engineers (233512)...????


DOE 25-May-2018, Points 70


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, I also saw this. Hoping I can get the invitation in the next round.

Good luck to us and congregations to all invited.



kunsal said:


> Some 261313 70 pointer having EOI on 29th March 2018 has reported an invite on immitracker.
> 
> A 2 and a half movement. Looks like another 2500 round.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Some 261313 70 pointer having EOI on 29th March 2018 has reported an invite on immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> A 2 and a half movement. Looks like another 2500 round.




One more got for 261313 
DoE 1/4/2018
Points 70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikvasu (Feb 6, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> One more got for 261313
> DoE 1/4/2018
> Points 70
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

I logged through the agency, he keeps saying no mail. 
Please keep us posted once you receive mail. thanks

261313
EOI: 31st Jan 2018 
Point:70


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

karthikvasu said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I logged through the agency, he keeps saying no mail.
> Please keep us posted once you receive mail. thanks
> ...




Try checking in ur skillselect account...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Software Engineer*

Invited 

ANZSCO - 261313
DOE - 29 JAN 2018
70 POINTS


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

karthikvasu said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I logged through the agency, he keeps saying no mail.
> Please keep us posted once you receive mail. thanks
> ...




Why not you ask them to check in skillselect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> One more got for 261313
> DoE 1/4/2018
> Points 70
> 
> ...


I see only for 29 March 2018 ..may be i am not seeing correctly


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

shas.irctc said:


> I see only for 29 March 2018 ..may be i am not seeing correctly




My friends DoE 1/4/2018 70 points 261313...he is not listed in this forum or immitracker...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

Invited
anzsco-261313
doe-19-march-2018
70 points


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> My friends DoE 1/4/2018 70 points 261313...he is not listed in this forum or immitracker...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for informing ..


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks God,I received my 189 invitation.
233111 Chemical Engineer
70 points
01.11.18


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

rakheshrajan said:


> Invited
> anzsco-261313
> doe-19-march-2018
> 70 points




Wow !!! Congtazz... Great movement for 70 Pointers-261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nafets1297 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Making my first post here to keep everyone informed on the Nov invitation round. I managed to receive an invite today. 

EOI DOE: 03/04/18, Occupation: 261312, Points: 70

Congrats to everyone who received an invitation and good luck to the others for the next round.
Regards.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

nafets1297 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats..!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

nafets1297 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!! 2613* 70 points reaches DOE-Apr 2018 !!! :O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

nafets1297 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Making my first post here to keep everyone informed on the Nov invitation round. I managed to receive an invite today.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Would you please specify your EOI date in dd Mon yyyy format, like 3rd Apr 2018?


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

I got an invitation.
26311
2 nov 75 point
thanks everyone for all support

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Any invites for 2339 code ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

alhuyam said:


> Any invites for 2339 code ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One reported on myimmitracker, 75 points 233915 got invited with doe 21/09/18

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Tqthanh2408 (Sep 11, 2018)

Accountant 80p, doe 10/08, invited


----------



## nafets1297 (Nov 10, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Congrats! Would you please specify your EOI date in dd Mon yyyy format, like 3rd Apr 2018?


Yes the date is 03rd Apr 2018.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Got invited. 

Points: 70
233513 Production or Plant Engineer
DOE : 24/5/18

Thanks everyone for your kind help and prayers. Your support has been immense. 

Looks like a huge round and hope the backlogs for 65 be cleared soon.


----------



## vijeshc (Aug 9, 2018)

Got the invite today for 189.. Thanks all...


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*Congratulations everyone who got invited today and wish all the best for the people who are expecting an invite in December round...*


----------



## engrsami (Feb 10, 2018)

Fiends
what is the cutoff eoi date for 70 pointers non pro


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone. 
I finally received an invite today. 

70 points 
Industrial Engineer
DOE 15th June 2018 

Thank you for the support. Congratulations to all who received their invites today, and all the best to others who are waiting. 

Good lucks guys. 

Cheers


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

thanks for your update. 
Congrats to your invitation.
Are u in the immitracker, can you update your case in the immitracker?


nafets1297 said:


> Yes the date is 03rd Apr 2018.


----------



## engrsami (Feb 10, 2018)

I got invite 
Elect
70 points
EOI 30-10-18


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

engrsami said:


> Fiends
> what is the cutoff eoi date for 70 pointers non pro


I saw someone in forum with Doe as 1 Nov 2018 with 70 points to get invited today

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi All, 

Congratulations to all who got invited today. 

Kindly withdraw state level eois to help others.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

derik2020 said:


> *Congratulations everyone who got invited today and wish all the best for the people who are expecting an invite in December round...*


Missed you here before round!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi All,

Any Electronic 70 pointers got the invite?


Thanks


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Finally got it  ... :first::first::first:


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Many congratulations to all who got invited. Also its a humble request to all of you to withdrawal your all other EOI'S so others may get a chance.
Thanks in advance.
Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> Finally got it  ... :first::first::first:


Congrats!

So 4th April 2018 is the last EOI date for 261313 70 pointers. More than 2 and a half months movement. :thumb:


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 &lt;==*



bablu12345 said:


> Finally got it  ... :first::first::first:




Congratulations !!!! Happy to see April DOE got invited for 261313 70 points...

Waiting for June DOE ...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Any 65 pointers....Did anyone get an invite?


----------



## gauravbhaskar84 (Apr 24, 2017)

What is the last date someone has gotten an invite for 261313 with 70 Points? Immitracker shows until 28th March, did anyone get it after that?


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Any idea for cutoff date for 261313 70 pointers?

Thanks


----------



## gauravbhaskar84 (Apr 24, 2017)

I got it, so looks like, 04th April is the last date. Awesome!


----------



## gauravbhaskar84 (Apr 24, 2017)

04th April, from few messages in EF.


----------



## Sagar.clr (Oct 11, 2018)

Got invite
261312, 70pts, Doe-27 jan 2018
Thanks all for replying to my queries. Best of luck to all of you who are waiting for their invite. Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks god..I just received my 189 invitation.
> 70 points Mechanical Engineer
> DOE 9 May 2018


Congratulation SLO!!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks god..I just received my 189 invitation.
> 70 points Mechanical Engineer
> DOE 9 May 2018


Whoa!!
From 190 to 489 to 189 wait to invite in nov
Congratulations


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

charan0488 said:


> Finally!!!!!
> Got the invite
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations @charan
Now lodge visa application asap


----------



## Rosun (Nov 10, 2018)

Can any one reply the cutoff date of effect for ICT Security Specialist with 70 points so far. Till what date people getting invitations?🙂


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Any 65 pointers....Did anyone get an invite?


I think 70 points were all cleared this round and the next one we will have some 65 pointers (non-pro) invited


----------



## Ash1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi all,
Recently I got a invite on my EOI for 189 WP.
However, I found that I did a mistake while filling my experience in Skillselect EOI.
According to ACS evaluation, my relevant experience is counted after Septemeber 2010.
However while filling my EOI, I submitted my relevant experience from 1st September 2010 to till date (I submitted application on Oct 31st 2018).
I should had submitted my relevant experience from 1st Oct 2010 and not 1st Sept 2010.
Now, I am not sure what should be done in this scenario.
It will not make any difference in my points (75). However, this is the wrong information I have provided.
Please suggest what should I do in such scenario?
Should I not accept this invite and refile my EOI?


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks like skill select is redesigned but still data is not for october, november draws.


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

aarpriase said:


> Looks like skill select is redesigned but still data is not for october, november draws.


data is not available**


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

*Got the invite*

75 points
EOI Updated - 12/Oct/2018


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Ash1183 said:


> Hi all,
> Recently I got a invite on my EOI for 189 WP.
> However, I found that I did a mistake while filling my experience in Skillselect EOI.
> According to ACS evaluation, my relevant experience is counted after Septemeber 2010.
> ...




Send a reply mail to acs from where u got the report. They will give you the exact date. Some cases they will give from 1sept. U can get a reply for assurance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Send a reply mail to acs from where u got the report. They will give you the exact date. Some cases they will give from 1sept. U can get a reply for assurance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called them, they said its from Oct 1st 2010.
Now that could be an issue. Can my EOI be corrected?
Just to clarify , I am not gaining any points by stating exp from Sept 1st 2010. Points remain the same. Its an honest mistake.
Is there any way to reach Skillselect? Or anyone who can update the EOI?


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello guys, 
I just got the invitation today and was trying to fill form 80.
I am a bit confused about question 35 Have you been to Australia before? give details of previous visas.
I have made multiple trips to India and obviously Aus as i came here on a student visa.
There are only 3 columns i can put the information in. 
My question is which dates shall i mention? the most recent ones?
and also i only have arrival date for the recent trip and i have never left Aus after that, so shall i leave the departure field empty in the form and submit it?
Very confused.
Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

Believe you can leave it empty or if possible write till date. There should be no problem for correct facts


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

Charan0950 said:


> Hello guys,
> I just got the invitation today and was trying to fill form 80.
> I am a bit confused about question 35 Have you been to Australia before? give details of previous visas.
> I have made multiple trips to India and obviously Aus as i came here on a student visa.
> ...


I am waiting for my invite. Can you share what all information is required once you get an invite. And where can we find form 80


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Charan0950 said:


> Hello guys,
> I just got the invitation today and was trying to fill form 80.
> I am a bit confused about question 35 Have you been to Australia before? give details of previous visas.
> I have made multiple trips to India and obviously Aus as i came here on a student visa.
> ...


You should fill up all visa details you have ever had in the past. If question 35 has no enough space, then you can use Part T: Additional Information page to continue.

All the Best!!!


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Ash1183 said:


> Hi all,
> Recently I got a invite on my EOI for 189 WP.
> However, I found that I did a mistake while filling my experience in Skillselect EOI.
> According to ACS evaluation, my relevant experience is counted after Septemeber 2010.
> ...


If I were in your shoe, I would keep this EOI as it is as Invite will be valid for 2 months. I will raise another EOI with corrected details today and wait for next month round. Please check with experts on their respective threads for their opinion.
It is always better to be safe or late than sorry. 

Above are just my view and not an opinion. Hope this could help.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 &lt;==*

Congratulations to all who received the invitation yesterday !!! 


Now do the RIGHT thing 
----------------------------------

So you finaaaaallly have your 189 invite !
All that study, stress and hard work and you have it.
Bet you are stoked !!!

But you have one more duty left...

Please do the right thing and WITHDRAW any other 189 EOI that you do not need.

As if you do, that gives other people more of a chance to get that prized 189 invitation. After all they have been through alllll the same pain and wait you have just experienced.

THANKYOU
Iscah

Also Kindly withdraw any other 190 EOI that you do not need. It will be very helpful for the people who desperately need the invitation. (i.e. for the people who are going to lose 5 points due to their age / EOI or VISA expiry). 

That one small step you take to withdraw your other EOI, It could become as a life-changing moment to others and their families


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I got an invite after a killing wait of 10 months. My student visa would have expired in March. Thank you guys for all your support. Hope everyone here gets invited in the coming months.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an invite after a killing wait of 10 months. My student visa would have expired in March. Thank you guys for all your support. Hope everyone here gets invited in the coming months.




Congratulations!!!!  Glad to hear you received the invitation before visa expiry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

All guys who have been invited please withdraw their other eoi 's. I will withdraw my 190 nsw eoi.
Thanks


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> All guys who have been invited please withdraw their other eoi 's. I will withdraw my 190 nsw eoi.
> 
> Thanks




Thank you so much for taking the step to withdraw 190 EOI. Wish you all the best for Visa Lodge.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Iscah's estimate









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Iscah's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for Sharing. 

posting full url for image clarity....

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-co...P41bA8DYpEhpNW98eZqKQ4IS_JPjuL9r2fk_KvDTU7tjg


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Thanks for Sharing.
> 
> posting full url for image clarity....
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-co...P41bA8DYpEhpNW98eZqKQ4IS_JPjuL9r2fk_KvDTU7tjg


Thanks for sharing. Adding full urls for estimation and unofficial result of Nov 11.

Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah

HTH


----------



## danielrvo (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi all and congratulations to everyone who was invited on Nov 11th!

If someone could provide some advice, given my EOI's date of effect is 20/10/2018 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) with 75 points, should I expect an invitation in December or in January?

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Ash1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> If I were in your shoe, I would keep this EOI as it is as Invite will be valid for 2 months. I will raise another EOI with corrected details today and wait for next month round. Please check with experts on their respective threads for their opinion.
> It is always better to be safe or late than sorry.
> 
> Above are just my view and not an opinion. Hope this could help.


I am thinking bout creating another EOI for next round, and not accepting this one.
What do you suggest? Will that be of any problems, specially since they have my details (name, DOB etc) in their system?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ash1183 said:


> I am thinking bout creating another EOI for next round, and not accepting this one.
> What do you suggest? Will that be of any problems, specially since they have my details (name, DOB etc) in their system?


I dunno about problems but you surely have wasted one precious invite which could have made someone else's life better for good!! It's sad seeing invites going to waste like this.. couldn't you check this before rather than checking only after invite.. after every round such stories comes up and it makes life difficult for fellow aspirants.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkr05 (Feb 27, 2018)

Got my invite . How to proceed next?

Points breakedown and timeline

Age: 31
IELTS 12 MAY 2018 (R-9,L-9,W-7.5,S-7)
Occupation: 263312 Telecommuncations Network engineer
EA Assessment: 27th July 2018 (Fast Track + CDR Pathway)
EA outcome: 05th September 2018
EOI: 05th September 2018
Invite: 11th November 2018


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Ash1183 said:


> I am thinking bout creating another EOI for next round, and not accepting this one.
> What do you suggest? Will that be of any problems, specially since they have my details (name, DOB etc) in their system?





kodaan28 said:


> I dunno about problems but you surely have wasted one precious invite which could have made someone else's life better for good!! It's sad seeing invites going to waste like this.. couldn't you check this before rather than checking only after invite.. after every round such stories comes up and it makes life difficult for fellow aspirants..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I am having an opinion similar to Kodaan28. This one invite has a value equivalent to one mark less to that of passing mark.


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

Congratulations to all who got an invite in November.

I have quick question. I am on work Visa and staying in Australia for the last 3.2 years. I submitted for EOI on 31.08.3018 under 2631 with 70 points. Looking at the current trend, I'm anticipating to get an invite next month (11th December)but I'm travelling to India on 09th Dec for 6 weeks. So my question is if I apply the application from India will I still get the bridge Visa? My work visa will be expiring in May 2018 and it's important for me to have bridge Visa to continue to stay here so I'm not sure whether I will get bridge Visa when I apply for PR next month from India. Can anyone suggest on this?


----------



## Ash1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> I am having an opinion similar to Kodaan28. This one invite has a value equivalent to one mark less to that of passing mark.


I didnt get that.
For me ist just the error in data. Its not awarding me any more or less points. My points will remain the same. However, instead of 1st sept I should had mentioned 1st Oct as per ACS.
So how does your analogy comes true regarding passing marks. 
Just curious, in case you have seen similar cases before.


----------



## joebas (Aug 8, 2018)

danielrvo said:


> Hi all and congratulations to everyone who was invited on Nov 11th!
> 
> If someone could provide some advice, given my EOI's date of effect is 20/10/2018 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) with 75 points, should I expect an invitation in December or in January?
> 
> Hoping for the best!


Bump


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congratulations to all who received the invitation yesterday !!!
> 
> 
> Now do the RIGHT thing
> ...


How do you withdraw an EOI if you are invited but do not want to apply?


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

I think you can go ahead with September 1 as long as you have documents to support (offer letter etc). Don't really think a month here and there will make a difference. Am not an expert and this is only an opinion. 



Ash1183 said:


> Hi all,
> Recently I got a invite on my EOI for 189 WP.
> However, I found that I did a mistake while filling my experience in Skillselect EOI.
> According to ACS evaluation, my relevant experience is counted after Septemeber 2010.
> ...


----------



## Lyn L (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to update that I have received an invitation this round! Congratulations to all those who also got invited!!

Here are my details:

Occupation: Early childhood (pre-primary) teacher 241111 EOI submitted: 10/9/2018 Points: 70 Invited: 10/11/2018


----------



## ausiapply (Oct 31, 2018)

nafets1297 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Making my first post here to keep everyone informed on the Nov invitation round. I managed to receive an invite today.
> 
> ...


Hi, could you please confirm that you did indeed mean 261312 (Developer Programmer) and not 261313 (Software Engineer). Because in myimmitracker I can see a lot of updates for Software Engineers with 70 points saying they got invites, but not from Developer Programmers. Thanks


----------



## ausiapply (Oct 31, 2018)

suggus said:


> Invited. 261312. March 13th 2018. 70points


Hi, could you please confirm that you did indeed mean 261312 (Developer Programmer) and not 261313 (Software Engineer). Because in myimmitracker I can see a lot of updates for Software Engineers with 70 points saying they got invites, but not from Developer Programmers. Thanks


----------



## Mishasn (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. We got invitation yesterday under 189. Now we have 60 days to accept the invitation. Issue is i am 8 months preg.and my due date is 20 jan. When we submitted the eoi we only added my husband and me as the applicants. Can anyone guide me how we can add the baby in the applications after birth? Also should we accept the invitation right now or wait for the baby to be born?


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ash1183 said:


> I am thinking bout creating another EOI for next round, and not accepting this one.
> What do you suggest? Will that be of any problems, specially since they have my details (name, DOB etc) in their system?


Hi, Ash1183.
I don't think you need to do this. It's stated on the DOHA website what should you do in case of any mistake. Below is a quote from the website:

*Mistakes on your application
You must tell us as soon as possible if you made a mistake on your application. 

Complete Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answers (243KB PDF) and attach it in ImmiAccount*.

This information is provided on the step by step section of visa subclass 189 step no. 4.

Hope that will help.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Mishasn said:


> Hi everyone. We got invitation yesterday under 189. Now we have 60 days to accept the invitation. Issue is i am 8 months preg.and my due date is 20 jan. When we submitted the eoi we only added my husband and me as the applicants. Can anyone guide me how we can add the baby in the applications after birth? Also should we accept the invitation right now or wait for the baby to be born?


Hello,

I have seen something similar in home affairs website. I would recommend to kindly go through the website. Search for newborn children. 

found some similar threads, check below.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...orn-after-invitation-before-lodging-visa.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...155898-adding-new-born-baby-visa-189-a-2.html

Wish you best luck :amen:


----------



## saju (Nov 11, 2018)

Any Biomedical Engineer received the invitation on last round.

EOI : 23-02-2018
189 : 70 Points
Invitation : No


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

saju said:


> Any Biomedical Engineer received the invitation on last round.
> 
> EOI : 23-02-2018
> 189 : 70 Points
> Invitation : No


BE falls under 2339xx group and as per iscah guys with 75 points till 2/10/18 got invited in last night round

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ausiapply (Oct 31, 2018)

Any more Developer Programmers (261312) received invitations?


----------



## saju (Nov 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> BE falls under 2339xx group and as per iscah guys with 75 points till 2/10/18 got invited in last night round
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Engineering Technologist - 233914

There are many 70 pointers, even Sep month received the invitations.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

saju said:


> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> There are many 70 pointers, even Sep month received the invitations.


Didn't get what you are trying to say here. But till now no one from 2339xx invited with 70 points. As 75 pointers also only invited till 02/10/18 so there is a backlog of 75 pointers too which will be 2 months 8 days till next round, so first they will get invite and then 70 pointers will start getting invite which are in queue from 31/10/17

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys, I now have to rework on my file that auto updates since DoHA has modified its website. 
Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia
Meanwhile, I have to manually update it now until I modify it as per the new website changes. 😞


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Guys, I now have to rework on my file that auto updates since DoHA has modified its website.
> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia
> Meanwhile, I have to manually update it now until I modify it as per the new website changes.


Hey man, appreciate your dedication and hard work to make lives easier for many aspirants like me. I was also thinking the same that maybe due to UI changed for DoHA your sheet was not auto updating. Again hats off to you man!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## saju (Nov 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Didn't get what you are trying to say here. But till now no one from 2339xx invited with 70 points. As 75 pointers also only invited till 02/10/18 so there is a backlog of 75 pointers too which will be 2 months 8 days till next round, so first they will get invite and then 70 pointers will start getting invite which are in queue from 31/10/17
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks...

Is there any chances for 70 pointers...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

saju said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Is there any chances for 70 pointers...


If invites number remains same then yeah we may see 70 pointers getting invite most probably in Jan round for our anzsco/tree code. However if there is any possibility to increase points then explore it. (PTE, NAATI) I have same points as you, anzsco 233914 doe 01st July 2018. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey man, appreciate your dedication and hard work to make lives easier for many aspirants like me. I was also thinking the same that maybe due to UI changed for DoHA your sheet was not auto updating. Again hats off to you man!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Thaks mate. 

It updated till to date. Its just that DoHA still hasn’t released the 11 October round results. Otherwise I would have manually updated it, if released.


----------



## nafets1297 (Nov 10, 2018)

ausiapply said:


> Hi, could you please confirm that you did indeed mean 261312 (Developer Programmer) and not 261313 (Software Engineer). Because in myimmitracker I can see a lot of updates for Software Engineers with 70 points saying they got invites, but not from Developer Programmers. Thanks



Yeah the occupation is Developer Programmer (261312).


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi i got invitation today, can you guys please help me now what documents I have to submit.

PCC, health check i know.
But what is form80 and from where i will get it.

Apart from this I have to fill online application on immi account.

M I right??


----------



## Td001 (Nov 11, 2018)

Is 189 visa restricted ? I mean that one cannot work in sydney and melbourne on 189 visa for first four years ?


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

Please also guide me. While filling online application on immi account. Should I fill what is my preffered location in Australia. Is it fixed that i can visit only that state only, or it is just feild and I can visit other places also.

I am asking for 189 visa


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congratulations!!!!  Glad to hear you received the invitation before visa expiry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother. Praying for the same trend to continue for a very long time!


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

jindalkush said:


> Please also guide me. While filling online application on immi account. Should I fill what is my preffered location in Australia. Is it fixed that i can visit only that state only, or it is just feild and I can visit other places also.
> 
> I am asking for 189 visa


We have "Unknown" option too, right?


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> jindalkush said:
> 
> 
> > Please also guide me. While filling online application on immi account. Should I fill what is my preffered location in Australia. Is it fixed that i can visit only that state only, or it is just feild and I can visit other places also.
> ...


Yes we have that option, will it make any impact on visa selection or not an issue.


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

*Chances for 190 in VIC or NSW*

Age : 32(May - 1986)
Experience 11 years (ACS has given 8 years)
Education : B Tech
PTE : 65+ in each module
Marital status : Married(spouse - Non IT)
Present status: Living in Melbourne, Australia from May 2018. Holding 457 Visa, valid till Dec 2021.

ANZSCO code: 261313 [Software Engineer]

189: EOI creation date 17th July2018

EOI submission date : 30th Sep 2018
Total Points : 70

190: EOI creation and submission date 1st Oct 2018

Victoria : Total point 75 (Submitted EOI in skill select, but didn't get invitation yet)
NSW : Total Points 75 (Submitted EOI in skill select, but didn't get invitation yet)

Hi Friends,

Please see my above details and it would be much helpful if you could help me for the below doubts:

1. What are my possibilities for getting the invitations for 189?
2. What are my possibilities for getting the invitations for 190 and when it will start and what would be the estimated waiting period?
3. How much time I have to wait based on the current trend for 189 and 190 to get the invitation?
4. I had applied for live in Melbourne for 189 on 30th Sep 2018. But as per them they have removed 457 pathway and said those who belong to 261313 job category has to be wait in the EOI queue. In that case what are the possibilities for getting the invitations from Victoria under 190?
5. Is the NSW and VIC state sponsorships under 190 also sending the invitations on 11th of every month or are they sending invitations randomly? 
6. Is NSW sending the invitations now?
7. Is VIC sending the invitations now?

I am much worried because on May 2019 I will turn 33 years and loose 5 months form each category. Hence it would be much appreciated if you could help me answering above queries. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Congrats to all who received an invite 
Humble request to everyone who received an invite to withdraw their 190 EOIs.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

akashgjoshi said:


> Congrats to all who received an invite
> Humble request to everyone who received an invite to withdraw their 190 EOIs.


Withdrawn my 190 NSW eoi. 
Thanks


----------



## Mishiboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on 19-October-2018 under ICT business analyst at 75 points but didn’t get the invitation on 11th November. Should I be expecting it on next round 11-December? One more question, my TR expires on 30 November and I plan on going back to my home country. Would that have any effect on my application? I know I won’t be getting bridging visa if I apply overseas but other than would it effect my grant of PR? Thank you


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

tjrejeesh said:


> Age : 32(May - 1986)
> Experience 11 years (ACS has given 8 years)
> Education : B Tech
> PTE : 65+ in each module
> ...



I am in a similar situation bro. Currently in Sydney.

70 points - 189 - EOI updated on 30th Oct. When can i expect invite?
75 points - 190 - Havent got any invite from NSW untill today.Have updated it to Any state today. Will i still get it or not. Not sure. Keeping fingers crossed.

If you get a reply from anywhere else do post back.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I have applied for
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
POINTS: 70 (189) 
In this case when can I expect the invite?
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
EOI updated with the above points on : 28-June-2018.
When can i expect the invite?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Mishiboy said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on 19-October-2018 under ICT business analyst at 75 points but didn’t get the invitation on 11th November. Should I be expecting it on next round 11-December? One more question, my TR expires on 30 November and I plan on going back to my home country. Would that have any effect on my application? I know I won’t be getting bridging visa if I apply overseas but other than would it effect my grant of PR? Thank you


There is currently an average of a 2 round wait for 75 pointers for business analyst, so based on current trends you will get it on Jan 11th.

It won't have any impact on your invite.


----------



## sagniksar08 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys
Recently I got an invite to lodge my 189 application, but later I realised when I lodged my EOI I have entered application id instead of EA id for my skill assessment section. Will it be an issue.


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Team


My agent applied my EOI on 60 point on November, 2016. I cleared my PTE (8 each and sent thim updated result and on june 9th he updated previous EOI WITH 70 points, which got expired on 09 November, 2018. He updated previous one instead of lodging a new onw which would have given me 2 year open window. I supposed to had an invitation but because of his mistakes my EOI was expired. 

Please please advise what should i do. Also he lodged a new EOI with 70 points on 08.10.19
My questions : is there any thing i can do to claim my previous EOI which got expired cos of his mistake prior to two days of round. 
Also, when can i expect inviation with lodge of 70 point at 08.10.18 

Please advise.


----------



## Jolander (Aug 23, 2018)

Alexooo said:


> Hi Team
> 
> 
> My agent applied my EOI on 60 point on November, 2016. I cleared my PTE (8 each and sent thim updated result and on june 9th he updated previous EOI WITH 70 points, which got expired on 09 November, 2018. He updated previous one instead of lodging a new onw which would have given me 2 year open window. I supposed to had an invitation but because of his mistakes my EOI was expired.
> ...


Hey Alexoo, when can you expect invitation with 70p depends on which occupation you are applying. Accountants have really high points ceiling now, compared to IT and Engineering. Regarding your EOI expiry, I'm so sorry but as it already expired I don't think you can do much about this... The best thing is submit a new EOI as soon as possible, which is what your agent did. And also maybe double check the EOI details that your agent provided. If your agent didn't take into consideration your EOI expiry, this speaks volumes about their negligence, so you might want to make everything else they do is correct.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Alexooo said:


> Hi Team
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your agent made a blunder but I guess he did not want to maintain 2 EOIs for you. 

Let past mistakes go and share your occupation code.

You can take iscah prediction as reference.

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-iscah-predictions/


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi, I visited Australia before for holidays. is there any need for filling this information and what I need to fill in visa grant number. As I did not remember that I have it or not.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 &lt;==*



jindalkush said:


> Hi, I visited Australia before for holidays. is there any need for filling this information and what I need to fill in visa grant number. As I did not remember that I have it or not.




You can check your passport for entry and exit date. You should mention all the details, as per my knowledge.


----------



## pursh16 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all 
My agent applied for ict project manager on 27 september. Total points 70 (with state nomination). Till when can I expect an invite. Are there any chances?


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> You can check your passport for entry and exit date. You should mention all the details, as per my knowledge.


 They are asking visa grant number. Do we have Visa grant number for tourist visa?


----------



## mrinalneo88 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Got my invite this Saturday, EOI 24th Feb 70 points 261313 Software Engg.

I have not done the PCC and Medicals yet, so can I go ahead and lodge the visa now and provide the PCC and Health Checkup docs later?

Is uploading of documents can be done after visa lodging as well?

Experts kindly advice whether should I wait for the complete set of documents first and then lodge the visa application or should I go ahead and lodge the visa.

Also, recently I had joined another organization, so do I need to have the transcript of skill and job responsibility declaration for my current job as well, or the transcript of job responsibility for the current organization will be required?


----------



## New_Monk (Dec 24, 2015)

Why SkillSelect site still showing Sep results?

It’s already 12th Nov. Missing 2 months of update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Jolander said:


> Hey Alexoo, when can you expect invitation with 70p depends on which occupation you are applying. Accountants have really high points ceiling now, compared to IT and Engineering. Regarding your EOI expiry, I'm so sorry but as it already expired I don't think you can do much about this... The best thing is submit a new EOI as soon as possible, which is what your agent did. And also maybe double check the EOI details that your agent provided. If your agent didn't take into consideration your EOI expiry, this speaks volumes about their negligence, so you might want to make everything else they do is correct.


Jolender, thank you so nuch for taking some time out and answer. My occuoation is engineering and according to iscah last person with 70 who got invited was on 15.06.18. Also; i am considering a lawsuit agianst my agent as he never informed me about and before lodging new EOI and about his negligence as my visa TR is expiring on 09 February. I will be loosing my full time job and also paying for the uni fees and all. Do you think next two rounds will be 2500 each as well? Home affairs website is also down, do you have any information about that?


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Alexooo said:


> Jolender, thank you so nuch for taking some time out and answer. My occuoation is engineering and according to iscah last person with 70 who got invited was on 15.06.18. Also; i am considering a lawsuit agianst my agent as he never informed me about and before lodging new EOI and about his negligence as my visa TR is expiring on 09 February. I will be loosing my full time job and also paying for the uni fees and all. Do you think next two rounds will be 2500 each as well? Home affairs website is also down, do you have any information about that?


My occupation is Mechanical engineering **•


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello Friends 
Just a quick reply needed. My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is 11/10/17 with 65 points.
When can I expect my invitation???
Thanks


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Any advice 
Thanks


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

*Surname confusion*

Hi, 

I have one confusion while filling Form 80 online.

My wife name is xx Bansal in each document including marriage certificate

But in my passport her name is xx Jindal. Will it make any problem for my case, or do I need any document for this.

Please suggest me about it.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

The problem is that DOHA had already issued 10k invites in this year's. With only 5k invites left and still 7 invitation rounds the numbers will again go down very soon. Another very big round looks difficult now. They will soon be back to 600 invites a month and the cut off will again rise


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

qazx said:


> The problem is that DOHA had already issued 10k invites in this year's. With only 5k invites left and still 7 invitation rounds the numbers will again go down very soon. Another very big round looks difficult now. They will soon be back to 600 invites a month and the cut off will again rise


I hope not, please don't propagate such predictions based on news circulating in the media. What made you think the number of invites will go down to 600? do you have any data substantiating the fact. Don't just look back at last year's numbers. Immigration program is something no one can predict and it is best to be positive at all times.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

New_Monk said:


> Why SkillSelect site still showing Sep results?
> 
> It’s already 12th Nov. Missing 2 months of update.
> 
> ...


Their site recently went through an update. The user interface has changed. May be this is the reason why they haven't updated the results. Anyways , their delay in uploading results is very irritating. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> I hope not, please don't propagate such predictions based on news circulating in the media. What made you think the number of invites will go down to 600? do you have any data substantiating the fact. Don't just look back at last year's numbers. Immigration program is something no one can predict and it is best to be positive at all times.


Brother, i am not propogating any prediction based on any news. I haven't seen any news lately . Just saying by proper analysis. And yes it has data substantiating the fact. 

See till now DOHA has given approximately 10000 189 invites. There annual quota is around 15k , that too if they decide to give out all the invites of the quota. Hence 5000 more invites max are remaining for this financial year and there are 7 more months to go. This can be very well established that 2500 round wont go on endlessly now. They have 5000 invites left to be given in 7 months averaging at around 600-700 invites only per month. So if we have one more big round say of 2000 , then after that there would be 3000 invites left for 6 months . Hence from now on anything can happen. There can be 2 cases. 
1- they give one more big round of around 2000 and then after that curtail the invites for next 6 months to just 500 per month average. 
2- They decrease the number of invite to 600-700 from the next round only for the next 7 months. 

Just posting because many people at 65 are expecting that this trend will continue and soon they will get invite. Although i sincerely wish everyone does get an invitation but at the same time i want people to be aware about the reality and there chances so they can plan accordingly. 189 has a fixed annual quota. And this trend wont continue long if the annual quota stays the same. 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saranyar1926 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi there,
Need a suggestion. I have got my 189 invite on this 11th of Nov for 75 points. However, we did a mistake by obtaining the 5 points for overseas work experience. As per ACS, my work should be considered only post oct 2013 and with this, we will have zero points for overseas experience. We saw this only after the invite and got struck.
Can someone please help me or provide me with the inputs on what can be done further. 

Also, along with this EOI, I have other EOI’s for 190 and now added 189 in that with 70 points. So, what will happen to this one? Since they have already invited me for 75. Do they consider this 70 or it will be taken into consideration post my current invite expires? 

Please suggest.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Saranyar1926 said:


> Hi there,
> Need a suggestion. I have got my 189 invite on this 11th of Nov for 75 points. However, we did a mistake by obtaining the 5 points for overseas work experience. As per ACS, my work should be considered only post oct 2013 and with this, we will have zero points for overseas experience. We saw this only after the invite and got struck.
> Can someone please help me or provide me with the inputs on what can be done further.
> 
> ...


If you claimed points in your EOI for something you didn't have evidence for when submitting your EOI, then I would discard that EOI by letting the invite expire.


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

mrinalneo88 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got my invite this Saturday, EOI 24th Feb 70 points 261313 Software Engg.
> 
> ...



Can someone reply to this , even I have the same query


----------



## Saranyar1926 (Jan 26, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Saranyar1926 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Sure PrettyIsotonic. What if i increase my points to 80 by securing 20 in PTE before next invitation round? Do I get an invite for EOI with 80 points or need to wait until my EOI with 75 expires.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello There
Just a quick reply needed. My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is
11/10/17 with 65 points.
When can I expect my invitation???
Thanks


----------



## Saranyar1926 (Jan 26, 2017)

Saranyar1926 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Saranyar1926 said:
> ...


Also, just to clarify I have all required evidence to prove my offshore employment(2011 oct to2015 Oct) But, according to ACS assessment my employment after oct 2013 has taken into consideration to equate my work in the claimed skilled code. Moreover, while submitting EOI it has asked for the last 10 years of applicant employment history and based on that I have filled my whole offshore experience.

If I have enough employment proof to show, then can I go ahead with this invite? If yes, what will be the consequences?


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

These are my stats. Please let me know when may i expect an invite for both.


PTE: 12-Nov-18 (20 pts, total-88) 
EOI (189): 13-Nov-18 (75)
EOI (190 NSW): 13-Nov-18 (80)
Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS assessment : 06/11/2017

Cheers

Dee


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Saranyar1926 said:


> Also, just to clarify I have all required evidence to prove my offshore employment(2011 oct to2015 Oct) But, according to ACS assessment my employment after oct 2013 has taken into consideration to equate my work in the claimed skilled code. Moreover, while submitting EOI it has asked for the last 10 years of applicant employment history and based on that I have filled my whole offshore experience.
> 
> If I have enough employment proof to show, then can I go ahead with this invite? If yes, what will be the consequences?


You have wasted an invite. End of the story!! Whether intentionally or due to negligence only you can tell.
But after every round so many of guys like you comes out mentioning that they did not check their eoi and only come to know about their mistake after receiving invite. 

How come you couldn't figure out this earlier?? It's shocking, horrendous and unbelievable!! It's not only DoHA who are making this PR process tough for aspirants but we ourselves are also responsible for denying everyone a fair opportunity. 
Tired, sick and sad at such kind of instances happening too frequently!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

Any Whatsapp group for November invites or visa lodge people ? If so, anyone can kindly share the link to join ?


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

Dear friends,

Need your inputs on below scenario...

I have lodged new EOI for 261311(Analyst Programmer) with 65 points on 10th Feb 2018 as my earlier eoi and acs was about to expire by end of Feb 2018. I have updated new EOI with new acs results on 4th July 2017 and meanwhile the points in EOI Iincreased to 70 on 11th Apr due to experience. Could you please let me know if there will be any issues while lodging visa if I get an invitation next round, as my ACS results date is later to EOI effective date.

Also could you please let me know the chances of invitation in next round if the slots are reduced to 600/700 month. In this round 2613* for 70 pointers invited until 4th Apr.

Thanks in Advance!!!!


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

amit2611 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Need your inputs on below scenario...
> 
> ...


If you updated your EOI, Whats the new updated DOE?


----------



## IamRR07 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Expats,

Need your advise for my situation as am currently awaiting for the 189 invite. 

I have worked for a company from 2012 to 2016 in various location. (Primarily in India and deputed in Canada and UK for 1 year respectively).

But my company gave me R&R letter stating i was working with them for the mentioned period but did not mentioned the work location. Hence, I submitted my ACS with work location only as India and received +ve results for ACS with work location mentioned as India.

I have all the proof's such as Pay slip and bank statements, PCC for the countries i worked but the only thing is my ACS letter doesnt state that I worked in Canada and UK. 

Now in my EOI, I mentioned as India. Should I leave the work location for the company as India or should I update with Canada and UK as well? 

If I mention Canada and UK, will it bring any confusion as details not matching with ACS letter? Or should I leave the country as India and provide the supporting documents for the deputed country? 

Please advise.


----------



## tan011 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have questions:
I lodged eoi on 16/09/2018 with 80 points for general accountant 
Breakdown:
Age 30
Study 20
Work experience 5(didn’t apply for work skill assessment)
Py 5
Pte 20

But yesterday I cleared naati. Now I updated my eoi. But I deleted the work experience and add the naati points. I am feeling that I don’t want to use the work experience!
After updating, Doe didn’t change which is 16/09/2018. If I get invitation, and apply for visa, will it be a problem?

Another thing, my eoi homepage is showing Doe is 16/09/18. But when I downloaded the points breakdown, doe is showing 11/11/2018. I am confused!

Could you help with that?


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi, 

I have one confusion while filling Form 80 online.

My wife name is xx Bansal in each document including marriage certificate

But in my passport her name is xx Jindal. Will it make any problem for my case, or do I need any document for this.

Please suggest me about it.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

When will they post results for Oct and Nov 2018 at their website??


----------



## Saranyar1926 (Jan 26, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Saranyar1926 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, just to clarify I have all required evidence to prove my offshore employment(2011 oct to2015 Oct) But, according to ACS assessment my employment after oct 2013 has taken into consideration to equate my work in the claimed skilled code. Moreover, while submitting EOI it has asked for the last 10 years of applicant employment
> ...


First of all, knowing the consequences no one will intentionally give false details in the system. It’s a human error and am already guilty for the mistake I did. It has cost me a lot and in a terrible situation knowingly i can't move forward. If you have any suggestions then do propose. If not, please do not pass an extremely unpleasant opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> If you updated your EOI, Whats the new updated DOE?


11th April 2018.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Saranyar1926 said:


> First of all, knowing the consequences no one will intentionally give false details in the system. It’s a human error and am already guilty for the mistake I did. It has cost me a lot and in a terrible situation knowingly i can't move forward. If you have any suggestions then do propose. If not, please do not pass an extremely unpleasant opinion.
> 
> Thanks.


I think regardless of anything you should not apply using this invitation as it could lead to ban for a period of time due to mis match information in eoi and points claimed. 
I think the best scenario now for you is that increase your pte score to 80. With 80 you can get invitation immediately. After getting 80 score you can lodge a seperate new EOI with 80 points and let this eoi remain as it is. If you don't click the apply visa in this eoi then you can create a new eoi without worrying about this one. 

The issue is only of you apply using this eoi and lodge a new eoi as well . Since when you apply using the eoi doha will get your details and there will already be an existing application on your passport number. 

So let this eoi be as it is. DON'T APPLY . Get your score to 80 . And lodge a new eoi irrespective of weather this has expired or not. This eoi won't pose any problem until you apply using this. 

Good luck and don't lose heart. We all make mistakes. Just focus on rectifying this one now. And it's very much possible. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

IamRR07 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need your advise for my situation as am currently awaiting for the 189 invite.
> 
> ...



My situation is exactly same as yours.. I dont have the deputation details in R&R from my employer. But, still I have mentioned the employment episodes in my EOI. As I dont want DOHA to question me why employment in other country and travel details were not mentioned in EOI.

When a question arises why the ACS letter doesnt have this info. I plan to justify that it was a deputation only from the parent org. and that I can provide all the proofs for the transfers (back and forth with payslips, deputation letters etc).

In my opinion, it will be safe if you mention all your transfers in EOI and also in FORM 80, 1221.

Also, please refer the thread below where I have posted the same query.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1463480-question-regarding-discrepancy-betweenacs-result-letter-employment-details-eoi.html


----------



## Saranyar1926 (Jan 26, 2017)

qazx said:


> Saranyar1926 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, knowing the consequences no one will intentionally give false details in the system. It’s a human error and am already guilty for the mistake I did. It has cost me a lot and in a terrible situation knowingly i can't move forward. If you have any suggestions then do propose. If not, please do not pass an extremely unpleasant opinion.
> ...


Thank you qazx..you made my day. Thanks for the evident comments.


----------



## IamRR07 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks mate. I read through your post and understand i can still go head and update my EOI with other country details. And when asked, i can provide the justification its the same parent organisation.

But the only difference in my case is that, am claiming points for the experiences in other country. Hoping to get through with this and worst case have to submit ACS again.



MJ.Sydney said:


> My situation is exactly same as yours.. I dont have the deputation details in R&R from my employer. But, still I have mentioned the employment episodes in my EOI. As I dont want DOHA to question me why employment in other country and travel details were not mentioned in EOI.
> 
> When a question arises why the ACS letter doesnt have this info. I plan to justify that it was a deputation only from the parent org. and that I can provide all the proofs for the transfers (back and forth with payslips, deputation letters etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Sorry , i cannot understand DOE means? Can you please explain.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vijgin said:


> Sorry , i cannot understand DOE means? Can you please explain.


Date of effect. DOE is the date considered for invite purpose not the initial eoi submission date. You download the eoi in PDF/excel and then check doe it will be clearly mentioned.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for the detail explanation. I am with the exact same point as you for the same ANZSCO code. But DOE on 28-June-2018. Can we expect the invite next month? also Can you also please tell me the meaning of ITA ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vijgin said:


> Thank you for the detail explanation. I am with the exact same point as you for the same ANZSCO code. But DOE on 28-June-2018. Can we expect the invite next month? also Can you also please tell me the meaning of ITA ?


Invite/invitation to apply Visa. If you are also 233914 with 70 points then CAN'T expect anything before July 2019. We might never get an invite. That's the reality. Better to gain 5 more points through NAATI or if you haven't maxed out on pte then do it. I am saying this coz currently 75 pointers are only invited till 2/10/18 and 70 points backlog starts from 31/10/17 and then we have 8 months of 70 backlogs. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## IamRR07 (Jul 11, 2018)

IamRR07 said:


> Thanks mate. I read through your post and understand i can still go head and update my EOI with other country details. And when asked, i can provide the justification its the same parent organisation.
> 
> But the only difference in my case is that, am claiming points for the experiences in other country. Hoping to get through with this and worst case have to submit ACS again.


Hi MJ.Sydney,
One more doubt before I update the EOI. If i include the other country details and create a new entry for each of the country will it change my DOE?


----------



## IamRR07 (Jul 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> My situation is exactly same as yours.. I dont have the deputation details in R&R from my employer. But, still I have mentioned the employment episodes in my EOI. As I dont want DOHA to question me why employment in other country and travel details were not mentioned in EOI.
> 
> When a question arises why the ACS letter doesnt have this info. I plan to justify that it was a deputation only from the parent org. and that I can provide all the proofs for the transfers (back and forth with payslips, deputation letters etc).
> 
> ...



Hi MJ.Sydney,
One more doubt before I update the EOI. If i include the other country details and create a new entry for each of the country will it change my DOE?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Invite/invitation to apply Visa. If you are also 233914 with 70 points then CAN'T expect anything before July 2019. We might never get an invite. That's the reality. Better to gain 5 more points through NAATI or if you haven't maxed out on pte then do it. I am saying this coz currently 75 pointers are only invited till 2/10/18 and 70 points backlog starts from 31/10/17 and then we have 8 months of 70 backlogs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


The below are my correct details

261312 (Developer Programmer)

Age: 30 | Education: 15 | PTE: 10 | Experience (Overseas): 5 | Experience (NSW): 10

70 Points (189) | 75 Points (190 NSW)

DOE: 28-JUN-2018

Any thoughts whether i can expect invite next round?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

vijgin said:


> The below are my correct details
> 
> 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ...


Hi brother,
As per ISCAH, you should get it in the next round or round after that, if the same trend as in the previous couple of rounds is maintained. (considering 2.5 month movement for 70 pointers in the past two rounds). Me, being the same anzco as you, were realistically expecting it in the Dec round, but got it this round. Hope they give out 2500 invites for the remaining rounds. :amen:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vijgin said:


> The below are my correct details
> 
> 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ...


Next round most probably if the invite numbers & split b/w NPR/Pro rata occupations remains same, but no one can guess or have got a clue what will happen in next round. We can only hope for the better and prepare ourselves for the worse. 
Sorry I thought you were in my anzsco when you commented that you too belong to same group with same points.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi brother,
> As per ISCAH, you should get it in the next round or round after that, if the same trend as in the previous couple of rounds is maintained. (considering 2.5 month movement for 70 pointers in the past two rounds). Me, being the same anzco as you, were realistically expecting it in the Dec round, but got it this round. Hope they give out 2500 invites for the remaining rounds. :amen:


Thank you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

hi all,

261313, 70 points, EOI submitted 04-Oct-18, 189 visa

Please advise when can I expect my invite? Thanks


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello all,

Needed some help in figuring out the expected invite round. These are my stats. Please let me know when may i expect an invite for both.


PTE: 12-Nov-18 (20 pts, total-88) 
EOI (189): 13-Nov-18 (75)
EOI (190 NSW): 13-Nov-18 (80)
Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS assessment : 06/11/2017

Thanks again to all.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Needed some help in figuring out the expected invite round. These are my stats. Please let me know when may i expect an invite for both.
> 
> ...


you can expect the invite in the next round.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi brother,
> As per ISCAH, you should get it in the next round or round after that, if the same trend as in the previous couple of rounds is maintained. (considering 2.5 month movement for 70 pointers in the past two rounds). Me, being the same anzco as you, were realistically expecting it in the Dec round, but got it this round. Hope they give out 2500 invites for the remaining rounds. :amen:


Do you know till what month 70 pointers are called for ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)?


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Do you know till what month 70 pointers are called for ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)?




Here you go!

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-november-2018/


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

vijgin said:


> you can expect the invite in the next round.


Thanks a lot for the info. Is next round on 11th Dec if i am not wrong?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Deepakpots said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. Is next round on 11th Dec if i am not wrong?




Yes it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Finally Got invited!

It was quite unexpected looking at the past trends and ISCAH estimates for my DOE were around April or July 2019.

6 months 70 pointers queue cleared in one round.
I was bit shocked to see such a quick invite and extremely happy at the same time.
I was really busy during the past 3 days, so just sharing my details today.

Code - 261313
DOE - 6 Apr 2018

Once I file my 189, I will withdraw my NSW 190.
I am planning to get married next week, so both me and my partner and can file PR together, just wondering how many days I have to accept the invite?
I think 55 days?

Thanks a lot guys for all the help!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. Is next round on 11th Dec if i am not wrong?


10th December 2018, 6.30 pm IST.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Finally Got invited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




60 calendar days from the date of invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Finally Got invited!
> 
> It was quite unexpected looking at the past trends and ISCAH estimates for my DOE were around April or July 2019.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

As per iscah results latest on 2613* was on April 4. Your DOE is April 6 and must the latest.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## attishire (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi, I'm currently on 457 visa living in Australia and i just noticed that in the 457 visa my company has given my nomimated occupation as Developor Programmer-261312. But my roles are more of Software Engineer(Software support) and hence I got my skills positively assessed under 231313. Please could anyone let me know if this could cause any issues in the visa processing as the Anzsco code is different from what my company has nominated me in 457.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> As per iscah results latest on 2613* was on April 4. Your DOE is April 6 and must the latest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




It is 11/4 now (in bracket)

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-november-2018/


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> If you updated your EOI, Whats the new updated DOE?


My DOE is 11/04 for 261311 but didn’t receive invitation.


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> It is 11/4 now (in bracket)
> 
> Unofficial Skill Select results 11th November 2018 - Iscah


11/04 might not be possible as I am waiting for an invite for the same date and occupation


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

amit2611 said:


> My DOE is 11/04 for 261311 but didn’t receive invitation.




Just assumptions from my side.

May be few people got the invite for DoE 11/4 and some might missed by some. That seems to be reason for keeping it in brackets.


Anyways, Start collecting docs and arranging it.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

amit2611 said:


> My DOE is 11/04 for 261311 but didn’t receive invitation.


Hope all is well, and you get it in the next round. These scenarios like your's, scare me.


----------



## andy3012 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi everyone my EOI has been updated on 
DOE: 13 August 2018 
70 POINTS 
CODE: 261313
when can I expect an invite please reply thanks


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

andy3012 said:


> Hi everyone my EOI has been updated on
> DOE: 13 August 2018
> 70 POINTS
> CODE: 261313
> when can I expect an invite please reply thanks


Most probably in Jan '19 if no change in number of invites


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Congratulations to your invitation. Thanks for sharing information. Very positive news for 2613.

I am 70 points 2613 at 11-Apr, hoping to get an invite at the Dec round.



sahilchaudhary said:


> Finally Got invited!
> 
> It was quite unexpected looking at the past trends and ISCAH estimates for my DOE were around April or July 2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

I am also 11-Apr, also not received an invitation. My time is 00:07:13.
Can you share yours?


amit2611 said:


> My DOE is 11/04 for 261311 but didn’t receive invitation.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

There was a person in immitracker with 11/4 invitation with 70 points for 2613. But when ppl asked him about the invitation, he changed it back to 5/4. May be iscah was based on that. Now they have updated it to 5/4 in isach. 
So i think there is nothing to worry, cut off date for 2613 should be 5/4 or 6/4. 

This was the case on immi tracker
https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-17855


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Jana143 said:


> There was a person in immitracker with 11/4 invitation with 70 points for 2613. But when ppl asked him about the invitation, he changed it back to 5/4. May be iscah was based on that. Now they have updated it to 5/4 in isach.
> 
> So i think there is nothing to worry, cut off date for 2613 should be 5/4 or 6/4.
> 
> ...




That actually clears lot of air. Thanks Jana143.


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

Dear expats, anyone with a possible idea when I could be invited?

- Occupation: Engineering Technologist 
- Points: 75
- DOE: 02/11/2018

Thanks in anticipation of your swift response.


----------



## plamp (Nov 15, 2018)

*Nov EOI*

Does anyone know what the results of try EOI November round were? I submitted mine for Oct, so 2 months now with 70/75 points but am yet to get a response, is there any where I can check if results are through?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi all, my EOI date is June 27th 2018 for 261312 with 70 points can I expect invite in next round for 189?


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Just got my 190 NSW invitation.


ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
PTE - L88/R90/S90/W87 - 20 points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 10 points
Education - 15 points
EOI 189 - 31 May 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 31 May 2018 - 70+5 pts


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I too got my NSW 190 Invite today.


----------



## Toobajav (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello
Can you please help me to know when can I expect the invitation 

189 subclass: 65
190 Skilled nominated: 70
Eoi submitted date: 3/09/2018
Last submitted date 13/09/2018


I turned 33 on 24 Oct and my points are revised to 65 earlier they were 70 for 189 class. 


Thanks


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello Everyone, can someone please clarify the benefits and limitations of 190 subclass or guide me to the correct thread. Like if i get 190 NSW nvite, is there limitation where i can work or stay or is the process longer. Appreciate the help, I am trying to understand this from the people who have gone through the process and not from whats written on the website.

Thanks again everyone.

Regards

Dee


----------



## deaddisco (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering if filing an EOI immediately when you're qualified will have any advantages? I am now 65 points for Visa 189. Will be 70 by February for my Work Experience.

Do I file an EOI now or wait nalang for February?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Filing now doesn't hurt or cost you anything!


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Filing now doesn't hurt or cost you anything!


Will same EOI nt get updated for gained experience?

And if I wud create an EOI for experience even now then how wud it count points as we do no specify last date of current job. It takes cuurent day.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

deaddisco said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if filing an EOI immediately when you're qualified will have any advantages? I am now 65 points for Visa 189. Will be 70 by February for my Work Experience.
> 
> Do I file an EOI now or wait nalang for February?


No benefit as such. When your points will increase to 70, the date of effect of eoi will also get updated. 

Having said that.. there is no harm in going ahead and creating the EOI at 65. I did the same.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Does anyone had the exact annual quota for this fy 189 visa invites?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

qazx said:


> Does anyone had the exact annual quota for this fy 189 visa invites?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi 
Might this be of help 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

Thanks and Regards


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

sowshna said:


> Just got my 190 NSW invitation.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations on receiving the invite !!!!

I did apply my EOI on 19th September 2018 under 261311.
70 points - 189 and 
75 points - 190.

Only while submitting the EOI, I have selected NSW which says I have 75 points. Do I need to do anything else to get invited by the state?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## diablo7217 (Apr 4, 2018)

Applied my EOI on 15th November 2018 under 263111.
70 points - 189 and
75 points - 190.

I know its too early but what is the queue time approx?

TIA


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Wanted something more specific for 189 category


Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> Might this be of help
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> These are my stats. Please let me know when may i expect an invite for both.
> 
> ...


Almost certain that you'll get it on Dec 11th.


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

Is there anyone, who got NSW 190 invite with similar profile as mine?

My points: 
Date of effect: 30 July, 2018
Age: 30 points
PTE: 20 points
Education: 15 points
NAATI CCL: 5 points
(2 years experience deducted by ACS by default, no points for experience...)
(note: I am in QLD now fot study purposes)

As per ISCAH estimate, I might get an 189 invitation on 11th January, 2019. Is there any chance to get a 190 NSW invite before that? Plz reply thanks.


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

My ANZSCO: Developer Programmer (261312)


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

My ANZSCO: Developer Programmer (261312)
QUOTE=I.Chowdhury;14718286]Is there anyone, who got NSW 190 invite with similar profile as mine?

My points: 
Date of effect: 30 July, 2018
Age: 30 points
PTE: 20 points
Education: 15 points
NAATI CCL: 5 points
(2 years experience deducted by ACS by default, no points for experience...)
(note: I am in QLD now fot study purposes)

As per ISCAH estimate, I might get an 189 invitation on 11th January, 2019. Is there any chance to get a 190 NSW invite before that? Plz reply thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I doubt it.
It must be the cut off time on the 11th April 2018 that could be the reason some ppl got invites whereas others didn't.
Anyone else here who filed on 7th or 10th April can confirm if they received the invite or not.


sameer_vbd said:


> Just assumptions from my side.
> 
> May be few people got the invite for DoE 11/4 and some might missed by some. That seems to be reason for keeping it in brackets.
> 
> ...


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I tried to update my case on myimmitracker. I go to my cases and then edit case, then change status from Submitted to Invited then click on update, but it doesn't update. It still shows submitted


----------



## Saurabh_K (May 5, 2017)

Hi all,
Just need a suggestion urgently.
Is anyone aware how to apply & get PCC from 'Qatar' as currently I am in India & was in Qatar during 2009 - 2010? 
As did some research online, but it is written that if you are outside Qatar, to get the PCC, either you need to visit Qatar with all documents and you can ask some of your relative to do the same in Qatar on your behalf.
But the issue is currently I don't know anyone in Qatar who can do the same for me.
Is there any process to get the PCC online?


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anybody have idea/estimate in which round will 65 pointer for 261313 will start getting invites?


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi,

I see that the option for state nomination allows either a particular state or ALL.
If I have to file a nomination for NSW and VIC, do I need to file 2 EOIs? (one for each state)

Thanks


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see that the option for state nomination allows either a particular state or ALL.
> If I have to file a nomination for NSW and VIC, do I need to file 2 EOIs? (one for each state)
> ...


It's a good idea to file separate EOI, one for each state/region.


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Mahboob ,

Thanks for the reply. So the 2nd EOI will only have 190 for the state specific nomination right?
1st EOI - 189 and 190 (VIC)
2nd EOI - 190 (NSW).

Thanks


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hi Mahboob ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So the 2nd EOI will only have 190 for the state specific nomination right?
> 1st EOI - 189 and 190 (VIC)
> ...


I'd file 3 EOIs in this case, filing an additional EOI is not going to cost you anything.
1st EOI - 189
2nd EOI - 190 VIC
3rd EOI - 190 NSW


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

dheerajsingla said:


> Does anybody have idea/estimate in which round will 65 pointer for 261313 will start getting invites?


What was the EOI lodge date?


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> dheerajsingla said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have idea/estimate in which round will 65 pointer for 261313 will start getting invites?
> ...


My eoi is 30 oct but i was asking for 30th April


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

dheerajsingla said:


> My eoi is 30 oct but i was asking for 30th April


If the EOI date is 30th Oct 2018? Then, you'll not get an invite before July 2019 (as per ISCAH's prediction), it doesn't guarantee that you'll get an Invite after July 2019 either, your EOI may expire before you get an Invite. You can check that in the below page.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah

I'd suggest you to try and increase your points, make sure that you've 20 pts from PTE, and/or any other way possible.


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks Mahboob.

I already have an EOI with 189 and 190(VIC). If I get a nomination for 190, does that kill my chances of getting a 189 invitation as they are on the same EOI ?

In that case, I can create a separate EOI for 189, 190(VIC) and 190(NSW).

Even if I have separate EOIs, the system is intelligent enough to pull my details with the name and identify multiple EOIs, so does that impact my 189 chances if 190 is invited prior. I prefer 189.

I hope we will have 60 days to accept the invitation and provide documentation.


Thanks

261311 - Analyst Programmer
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190)

EOI 189 and 190 (VIC): 17 September 2018
ITA: waiting.


----------



## Meds Basaar (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi

I have lodged my EOI in July with 65. My nominated skill is Chemical Engineering and I am currently in Australia on a temporary visa which expires in 5 months. I'd like to get some estimation on my waiting period. Do you think 65 points would be sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello,

I dont have a birth certificate and I have read on forums that a birth certificate is not a mandatory document. However the immigration website says the following -

"Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register:

Can somebody please advise: 

1)what alternative documentation can be provided in the case of India?

2)what kind of written notification is required given that India issues birth certificates? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dont have a birth certificate and I have read on forums that a birth certificate is not a mandatory document. However the immigration website says the following -
> 
> ...


Just provide them your xth marksheet, aadhar id, pan card. However birth certificate is required later on in citizenship application, so try and get it.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

November round is over....is there any link for Dec11 forum?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> November round is over....is there any link for Dec11 forum?
> 
> [/==> 189 EOI Invitations for December 2018 <==
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1466870&share_type=t
> ...


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi, I responded to 190 Invitation yesterday. Any idea what is the time for getting nomination?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sowshna said:


> Hi, I responded to 190 Invitation yesterday. Any idea what is the time for getting nomination?


Probably best posting in the relevant state thread - might get a better idea  

Most states/territories have processing times on their website too.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi guys!

Is ACT 190 program going to open for overseas from 29 Nov 2018 too ?? Currently it says it is Currently Closed for overseas....


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks so much. 



himsrj said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## pursh16 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all, 

Need little help. 
My EOI date is 27 sep 2018. Total points for 190 state nomination is 70.
Please suggest till when I can expect an invitation or not. 

Thanks


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Is ACT 190 program going to open for overseas from 29 Nov 2018 too ?? Currently it says it is Currently Closed for overseas....


Don't rely on ACT state sponsorship, I'd suggest you to put in effort to get 79+ in each module of PTE, that way your total will be 75 points, and it'll make it much easier for you to get an invite.


----------



## VSharma (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi All,

Need Clarification on below :-

I have got positive skill-select Assessment from ACS for my Spouse for me to claim 5 partner points, She have work experience form 2006 till 2012 post that she
had left Job. She was working in a small town in India and use to get get Salary in cash, also she was not taxable and hence did not file tax. 
While Claiming points will DIB asks for salary Slips ?? Tax Documents ?? . I cannot provide these, what are the other alternative document i can provide instead of Tax statement and Pay slip if required ??


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

VSharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need Clarification on below :-
> 
> ...




What did you provide while doing ACS assessment? 

How about pf credit statements and form 16?


----------



## VSharma (Mar 16, 2018)

I provide her Offer letters, Skill set letters, releaving letters, her BTECH degree and MBS degre copies, based pon that i have got positive assessment , so now while applying for VISA i can provide same info and Docs. My spouse has left Job 5 years a back, her income was not taxable hence no tax statements. I can contact her company back and ask them to write some document showing what she was earning, but no tax statements.


----------



## VSharma (Mar 16, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> What did you provide while doing ACS assessment?
> 
> How about pf credit statements and form 16?





I provide her Offer letters, Skill set letters, releaving letters, her BTECH degree and MBA degre copies, based pon that i have got positive assessment , so now while applying for VISA i can provide same info and Docs. My spouse has left Job 5 years a back, her income was not taxable hence no tax statements. I can contact her company back and ask them to write some document showing what she was earning, but no tax statements.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Don't rely on ACT state sponsorship, I'd suggest you to put in effort to get 79+ in each module of PTE, that way your total will be 75 points, and it'll make it much easier for you to get an invite.


To be honest I find IELTS general much easier than PTE-A. For instance, my best PTE speaking score was 63 (practice) while IELTS was an 8.5. Even I was initially deceived by the pro-PTE views but later switched to IELTS for better. I think it both do not hold a definite advantage over the other and it is fully dependent on what format suits you. Just feel that aspirants should be open to both based on their skillets especially while trying for a top band.


----------



## VSharma (Mar 16, 2018)

VSharma said:


> I provide her Offer letters, Skill set letters, releaving letters, her BTECH degree and MBA degre copies, based on that i have got positive assessment , so now while applying for VISA i can provide same info and Docs. My spouse has left Job 5 years a back, her income was not taxable hence no tax statements. I can contact her company back and ask them to write some document showing what she was earning, but no tax statements.



Hi ,

Can anyone please let me know on above, will Offer letters, Skill set letters, releaving letters, BTECH degree and MBA degre copies be enough to show to CO or DIB to claim partner points. I have already got ACS positive asssessment.


----------



## m2017 (Sep 25, 2017)

any chance of getting an invite with 70 points for other engineering professionals?


----------



## ayyappan.ananthasayanam (Nov 29, 2018)

I was in a similar situation with pte . I have given ielts twice. I would suggest you to be very fast in read aloud . In describe image . Just read title and have three or four standard conclusion. This you'll cover 15 seconds . Again you should be fluent in this . For the remaining 20 to 25 seconds just speak high low or something related to image . The important point is you need not make sense . Again you need not make sense Concentrate on flueni


Nadine1986 said:


> To be honest I find IELTS general much easier than PTE-A. For instance, my best PTE speaking score was 63 (practice) while IELTS was an 8.5. Even I was initially deceived by the pro-PTE views but later switched to IELTS for better. I think it both do not hold a definite advantage over the other and it is fully dependent on what format suits you. Just feel that aspirants should be open to both based on their skillets especially while trying for a top band.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pursh16 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all, 
Need little help. My EOI date is 27 sep 2018. Total points for 190 state nomination is 70. Please suggest till when I can expect an invitation or not. Thanks


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

Lodged my application today Attached documents below in order of upload, hope it helps! 

Primary applicant:
.............................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC India and FBI USA 
3. PTE score card (sent from Pearson site)
4. Photo
5. Degree certificate, Mark sheet (10th, 12th, semester wise)
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Employment docs - PF, Payslip, Salary certificate, Reference letter, Experience letter, Tax (Form 16)
9. Partner skills - If claiming points (all above documents)
10. Form 80 and 1221

Secondary
.................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC 
3. Insurance, Marriage certificate 
4. Photo 
5. Marriage certificate
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Form 80 and 1221

Child
........
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. Birth certificate 
3. Birth certificate, Insurance 
4. Photo
5. Passport


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

pursh16 said:


> Hi all,
> Need little help. My EOI date is 27 sep 2018. Total points for 190 state nomination is 70. Please suggest till when I can expect an invitation or not. Thanks


Please let know your occupation code. Also refer the below link. It gives estimates for 189 visa. Guess it should be same for 190 too.

News - Iscah


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

VSharma said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know on above, will Offer letters, Skill set letters, releaving letters, BTECH degree and MBA degre copies be enough to show to CO or DIB to claim partner points. I have already got ACS positive asssessment.


Hi VSharma,

Have you submitted your EOI? If not please proceed as it does not need document submission. You can collect the documents needed while you wait for the invitation.

While you lodge visa after invite, along with above mentioned documents, please provide payslips(possibly all), PF statements if any, bank statements for your spouse salary credit, Tax returns or Form 26A, appraisal letter(hike). Also, provide all educational certificates(10th, 12th, consolidated mark sheets) and functional english proof.

cheers


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Please advise if the payslips shall be submitted for every month or a few (a couple every year for instance) will do?


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Dear Sir 

I applied for Schengen Visa 10 days ago for tourism and I got visa rejected today under reason missing documents dose this effect my 189 visa ? Please answers from a expert


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> I applied for Schengen Visa 10 days ago for tourism and I got visa rejected today under reason missing documents dose this effect my 189 visa ? Please answers from a expert


If you have already applied your 189, notify them about your visa rejection circumstances as soon as possible. You can do this by logging in to your immiaccount and there should be a tab to do so. If you haven't yet, you can do so in form 80. 

Thanks


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Please advise if the payslips shall be submitted for every month or a few (a couple every year for instance) will do?


Its better to submit all payslips. consolidate all payslips into one single pdf.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

alegor said:


> Its better to submit all payslips. consolidate all payslips into one single pdf.


Thanks so much. 

I have never been to Australia before. Do I need to submit a form 1221?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I have never been to Australia before. Do I need to submit a form 1221?


Even I have never been to Australia but I submitted Form1221. Though Form1221 is not mandatory lets not keep anything pending from our end. We might not know whether CO will ask for it or not. Try to target for direct grant.

Primary applicant:
.............................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC India and FBI USA 
3. PTE score card (sent from Pearson site)
4. Photo
5. Degree certificate, Mark sheet (10th, 12th, semester wise)
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Employment docs - PF, Payslip, Salary certificate, Reference letter, Experience letter, Tax (Form 16)
9. Partner skills - If claiming points (all above documents)
10. Form 80 and 1221

Secondary
.................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC 
3. Insurance, Marriage certificate 
4. Photo 
5. Marriage certificate
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Form 80 and 1221

Child
........
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. Birth certificate 
3. Birth certificate, Insurance 
4. Photo
5. Passport


Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

alegor said:


> Even I have never been to Australia but I submitted Form1221. Though Form1221 is not mandatory lets not keep anything pending from our end. We might not know whether CO will ask for it or not. Try to target for direct grant.
> 
> Primary applicant:
> .............................
> ...


I am in Australia currently but haven't uploaded 1221. Will that be a problem? If they haven't asked for it, will it be mandatory?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> I am in Australia currently but haven't uploaded 1221. Will that be a problem? If they haven't asked for it, will it be mandatory?


Hello Shahid,

It is not mandatory. There is no section in document uploads for form 1221 but I have uploaded in form 80 section with description as " FORM 1221".

If you have already lodged your visa, just leave it, sit back and relax. :cool2:
If not, then I guess there is no harm in uploading one more document 

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

alegor said:


> Hello Shahid,
> 
> It is not mandatory. There is no section in document uploads for form 1221 but I have uploaded in form 80 section with description as " FORM 1221".
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Yeah I have lodged it already. Anyway, lets see what happens


----------



## pursh16 (Nov 12, 2018)

alegor said:


> pursh16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hi, thanks for the reply. My occupation code is 135112.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thank You. Will you please help me with the following info to fill form 1221 for the following questions.

18) If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival:

*How do I give a date of arrival when I do not know how long it takes for the visa process?*

30) Do you have contacts in Australia (including your sponsor, business
contacts, the person you will be staying with, a family relative or an
educational institution)?

*I have given the contact of a friend in form 80. Can it be duplicated here?

Can i leave questions 28 and 29 blank if I have nothing to fill?*

34 )Part I – Details of your journey to Australia
Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you:
have applied for a
Visitor visa
have applied for a
Business visa
have applied for a
Migration visa
are a student, academic,
researcher or fellow
Go to Part J
Go to Part K
Go to Part L
Go to Part M
*
Is that a Migrant visa for 189?


Is Part N necessary to be filled?*


Thanks in advance.




alegor said:


> Even I have never been to Australia but I submitted Form1221. Though Form1221 is not mandatory lets not keep anything pending from our end. We might not know whether CO will ask for it or not. Try to target for direct grant.
> 
> Primary applicant:
> .............................
> ...


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Thank You. Will you please help me with the following info to fill form 1221 for the following questions.
> 
> 18) If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival:
> 
> ...


Hello

18) If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival:

*How do I give a date of arrival when I do not know how long it takes for the visa process?* - you can leave it blank

30) Do you have contacts in Australia (including your sponsor, business
contacts, the person you will be staying with, a family relative or an
educational institution)?

*I have given the contact of a friend in form 80. Can it be duplicated here? - yes 

Can i leave questions 28 and 29 blank if I have nothing to fill?* - you can, but Q27 you have to fill

34 )Part I – Details of your journey to Australia
Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you:
have applied for a
Visitor visa
have applied for a
Business visa
have applied for a
Migration visa
are a student, academic,
researcher or fellow
Go to Part J
Go to Part K
Go to Part L
Go to Part M
*
Is that a Migrant visa for 189? Yes, Migrant visa


Is Part N necessary to be filled?* - Not required


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks so much. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks so much. Really appreciate your response.



alegor said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You. Will you please help me with the following info to fill form 1221 for the following questions.
> ...





Nadine1986 said:


> Thanks so much. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

alegor said:


> Even I have never been to Australia but I submitted Form1221. Though Form1221 is not mandatory lets not keep anything pending from our end. We might not know whether CO will ask for it or not. Try to target for direct grant.
> 
> Primary applicant:
> .............................
> ...


Hi,
I am claiming points for spouse skills.

Where do u upload documents related to spouse education/employment, under which section?

Do we need to upload in "Partner skills, Evidence of" ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

deepak21 said:


> Hi,
> I am claiming points for spouse skills.
> 
> Where do u upload documents related to spouse education/employment, under which section?
> ...


Yes, we have to upload under Partner skills, Evidence of. The section will ask for partner's age, english and skill assessment proof but its better if we could upload all the relevant documents in that section. So that we may avoid CO contact.


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Is there a thread for grant-awaited? I have submitted the application and have my medical tomorrow. Just wondering if there is anything else to be done.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Nadine1986 said:


> Is there a thread for grant-awaited? I have submitted the application and have my medical tomorrow. Just wondering if there is anything else to be done.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...odge-grant-gang-2018-a-1430.html#post14735184


----------



## se7sssz (Dec 2, 2018)

do they send all the invitations at once or day round?
i mean is it expected to receive an invitation by the end of this day or only in the first hour?


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

*How to upload docs on VISA Application*

Dear fellow members,

Could you please suggest the process of uploading documents on VISA Application as to which document (just for eg, Salary Slips, RnR, Form16, Offer Letter, Relieving letter. PF Slips etc) are to uploaded under which of the heads.
Many of the fellow members must have done it already. Can you please share any such information shared in past in any of our forums OR any reasonable youtube link etc that can help?

Many thanks


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello All,

I generated HAPIDs first before applying for VISA however, I couldn't get the appointment date earlier than next week. And if it gets delayed for another reasons just in case(another tests are required), it would kick of year end holidays season when doctors in USA normally go on vacations. The 60 days will end in Jan 1st week.
I had not accepted the invite as of yet thinking that I will collate all the documents and then file the VISA in one go.
My query is can I now click on 'Accept Invite' and submit the VISA request citing the HAPIDs I already generated (even when medicals are getting conducted in parallel) as I have collated all other documents apart from Medicals?
Hope now that I ahve generated HAPIDs, I don't have to wait till Medicals are done and uploaded. Hope this understanding is correct.

Please suggest


----------



## Suyesh13 (Dec 10, 2018)

*When can i expect an invite?*

Hi All,

I was hoping if anyone could help with the time estimate on when I will be receiving my invite for Visa 189.

My Details are as follows:
Age: 23
PTE: 20 - 23rd August 2017 (L:87, R:85, S:90, W:84, Overall: 85)
Bachelors Degree - Information Systems
Occupation: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Assessment: 11 September 2018, Work Experience - 1 Year 2 months
EOI: 03 October 2018 (70 points)

My Visa expires end of February 2019. Just worried about not getting an invitation as the invitation points for Business Analyst is at 75. 70 is the maximum points I could get because of my age.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was hoping if anyone could help with the time estimate on when I will be receiving my invite for Visa 189.
> 
> ...


There is still a queue for 75s for BA, a lot of 75s have reported not getting an invite Dec round (myself included). Sorry to say but it will be unlikely for 70s to get an invite next round.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Could you please suggest the process of uploading documents on VISA Application as to which document (just for eg, Salary Slips, RnR, Form16, Offer Letter, Relieving letter. PF Slips etc) are to uploaded under which of the heads.
> Many of the fellow members must have done it already. Can you please share any such information shared in past in any of our forums OR any reasonable youtube link etc that can help?
> ...


The below list of documents I uploaded for Visa lodging. It is in order of each section
Primary applicant:
.............................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC India and FBI USA 
3. PTE score card (sent from Pearson site), also attach the score report.
4. Photo
5. Degree certificate, Mark sheet (10th, 12th, semester wise)
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Employment docs - PF, Payslip, Salary certificate, Reference letter, Experience letter, Tax (Form 16)
9. Partner skills - If claiming points (all above documents)
10. Form 80 and 1221

Secondary
.................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC 
3. Insurance, Marriage certificate 
4. Photo 
5. Marriage certificate
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Form 80 and 1221

Child
........
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. Birth certificate 
3. Birth certificate, Insurance 
4. Photo
5. Passport


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I generated HAPIDs first before applying for VISA however, I couldn't get the appointment date earlier than next week. And if it gets delayed for another reasons just in case(another tests are required), it would kick of year end holidays season when doctors in USA normally go on vacations. The 60 days will end in Jan 1st week.
> I had not accepted the invite as of yet thinking that I will collate all the documents and then file the VISA in one go.
> ...


Hello,

I would recommend to go ahead and accept the invite. If you have already collected all the necessary documents please go ahead and upload the documents. Yes, you are correct there is no need to wait for the medicals to be completed. They will upload the results directly to DHA. Try to get the medicals done as soon as possible.

This is just my suggestion, if you need experts advise please contact MARA agent.

Note: Don't forget to fill the generated HAP ID in your VISA application.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I got invite for 190 few days back after the approval. I have a question... My ACS says that 1999 - 2014 I was working in India... But it doesn't mention the deputed countries... When I fill the last 10 years of stay in form 80... I have to mention my UK address also as work deputation... My question is should I mention that I was in UK or should I mention that I was working in India.... Also in my EOI I gave the country break up for my work experience and also in the pre approval... 
Please advice me what needs to be done...

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got invite for 190 few days back after the approval. I have a question... My ACS says that 1999 - 2014 I was working in India... But it doesn't mention the deputed countries... When I fill the last 10 years of stay in form 80... I have to mention my UK address also as work deputation... My question is should I mention that I was in UK or should I mention that I was working in India.... Also in my EOI I gave the country break up for my work experience and also in the pre approval...
> Please advice me what needs to be done...
> ...


When you applied for assessment to ACS, did you give the breakup of the employment country wise ?

Cheers


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

NB said:


> Jack23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


First time it was done by my agent and he has done like that... When I went again for again evaluation by AcS they did the remaining year... But while I provided for AcS I gave my UK docs also


----------



## harchetan1988 (Dec 15, 2018)

alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would recommend to go ahead and accept the invite. If you have already collected all the necessary documents please go ahead and upload the documents. Yes, you are correct there is no need to wait for the medicals to be completed. They will upload the results directly to DHA. Try to get the medicals done as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Not an issue at all. Just accept the invite. Health examination can be done even after lodging Visa. In case your health examination is not completed by the time you lodge your application, you will have to select 'No' for the question 'have you undergone health examination in last 12 months'. So it wont even ask for HAP ID. After you lodge application, there is still an option for Health Assessment in your application homepage. After getting health examination, provide your HAP ID in that form. I think this should resolve your problem.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> First time it was done by my agent and he has done like that... When I went again for again evaluation by AcS they did the remaining year... But while I provided for AcS I gave my UK docs also


It is not sufficient to just provide the documents 

You have to apply separately in the ACS application for each episode and pay extra fees , if necessary

Have you done that ?

Cheers


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

alegor said:


> 30) Do you have contacts in Australia (including your sponsor, business
> contacts, the person you will be staying with, a family relative or an
> educational institution)?


If the answer to this question is "No". Will it affect the chances of getting grant?


----------



## MJ131 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Returning for 189, What's the present scene ?*

Hello Brothers

I need some help understanding the change in the Visa application for 189. I tried for this about 4 years back when I was in India. I am in USA for last 4 years but the hard stance on Green Card is making me think to try Australia.
So looking for software job 261313
Here are my current situation. 

Age: 37 : 
Graduation Masters in Computers: 
Language: band 7 IELTS 0r PTE 65 (Last time I got 7 band overall but very less in written)
Work Ex: 10 Years +

this get me 65 point. When I look at the trackers for this job code, I see people get invite on EOI after 1 year or so, for which I am fine with. But I am not sure the trackers are real or just vague


Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

MJ131 said:


> Hello Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For 261313, the cutoff at the moment is 75 points. Try to score 79+ in PTE in order to have a very good chance. With 65 at the moment there is no hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ131 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> For 261313, the cutoff at the moment is 75 points. Try to score 79+ in PTE in order to have a very good chance. With 65 at the moment there is no hope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right, Does applying in Subclass 489 will help ?
Thanks for the reply.


----------

